# State Of Origin



## Rowy (23/5/12)

OK girls and boys who wants to back NSW against the mighty Maroons. Shall we say 3 largies posted to the winner. Only offering one bet so first in best dressed! Also must be decent beers not just palming off crap because your a sore loser <_<


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

i would if i had better beer im worried about the carb levels of this one and the other batch isnt ready for testing 

what would it cost to send 3 bottles? [longnecks]


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> i would if i had better beer im worried about the carb levels of this one and the other batch isnt ready for testing
> 
> what would it cost to send 3 bottles? [longnecks]



3 PET bottles fit in a postpak..............about 10 or 15 bucks I suppose.


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

im going to have to buy some pet bottles for sending and swapping i think.................
the glass longnecks would cost too much to send shame i cant take this bet


----------



## NickB (23/5/12)

3 PETs will fit in a 3KG express post bag, around $12.

Cheers


----------



## alfadog (23/5/12)

I'm pretty sure anyone backing the Blues know they will be off to the post office tomorrow


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

id do it but i dont trust aus post with 3 glass bottles in a bag and i have no pet bottles any QLD supporters in sydney up for a bet [ill deliver the bottles or pickup the winnings]


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

5 1/2 points start final offer.................it's origin FFS anything could happen!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

Haha, Ricky Stuart just said that he BELIEVES very strongly that the blues are going to win tonight.


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

Rowy said:


> 5 1/2 points start


what does this mean?


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

Joshisgood said:


> what does this mean?




Qld must win by 6 or more points for me to collect.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/12)

I will send 3 longnecks of VB to anyone who backs QLD


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I will send 3 longnecks of VB to anyone who backs QLD



I'm backing Qld and I accept your 3 tallies. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I'm backing Qld and I accept your 3 tallies. :icon_chickcheers:




To all you Blues fans out there...........Brad has just demonstrated the commitment that us Qlders have for our team. That man is willing to put his taste buds on the line for his team.

Brad you are a champion take a bow. :beerbang:


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

Rowy said:


> Qld must win by 6 or more points for me to collect.


Does that mean If i take you on i collect If qld win by less than 6 or do we break even?


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

Rowy said:


> Qld must win by 6 or more points for me to collect.


Does that mean If i take you on i collect if If they win by less than 6 or do we break even?


----------



## DU99 (23/5/12)

What VB


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/12)

Joshisgood said:


> Does that mean If i take you on i collect if If they win by less than 6 or do we break even?



If Qld win by 5 you collect plus Rowy will do a Nudy run down past the caxton to suncorp.


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> If Qld win by 5 you collect plus Rowy will do a Nudy run down past the caxton to suncorp.



Bit cold Brad


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

Rowy said:


> Bit cold Brad


Just long enough for Brad to have a perv then


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/12)

Rowy said:


> Bit cold Brad


Sure it is . :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Just long enough for Brad to have a perv then



I doubt it would be :lol:


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

He'd want to have good eyes..........


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> If Qld win by 5 you collect plus Rowy will do a Nudy run down past the caxton to suncorp.


 if that's the case (with or without nudie run) I'm in


----------



## SJW (23/5/12)

Go the Vics ?


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

Joshisgood said:


> if that's the case (with or without nudie run) I'm in



Your on!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

Well if he kicks this, there's ya 6pt start

EDIT: missed. 

Rowy put your pants back on


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

Just get Dan's to deliver a carton of VB to Rowy's u all, way cheaper...


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

Rowy said:


> Your on!


Try time!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

Gee they just don't commit to the biff like they used to


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

That my friends is a meat pie.........................


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

Ya ever been to India? Well get that India!


----------



## Malted (23/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Gee they just don't commit to the biff like they used to


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

For the record, I'm watching anything but the world's most boring game. How many steps they take before they all fall down...

All the kings horses and All the king's men!


----------



## browndog (23/5/12)

Go QLD


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> For the record, I'm watching anything but the world's most boring game. How many steps they take before they all fall down...
> 
> All the kings horses and All the king's men!


Cool story bro.


----------



## Lodan (23/5/12)

Carn QLD!


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> For the record, I'm watching anything but the world's most boring game. How many steps they take before they all fall down...
> 
> All the kings horses and All the king's men!



So your a NSW supporter then hey.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

Love how they have to get matty to babysit Lockyer with the commentary duties.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (23/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> So your a NSW supporter then hey.



worse, he's a mexican.......


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> worse, he's a mexican.......


On the money 

Nothing better than being an arse to some hicks over the internet


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

Is it just me, or does Jennings look like this bloke:


----------



## black_labb (23/5/12)

So who won, or is it still on


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

25mins to go, QLD 12, NSW 10.


----------



## kevo (23/5/12)

Inglis try - unbelievable.

Sensational, but unbelievable.

Nice to hear Gus Gould so upset.


----------



## barls (23/5/12)

this is the first time ive seen a try scored without holding on to the ball. its almost as bad as afl. ie we can see where you were aiming for so heres a point.


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

Off to the post office then


----------



## The Village Idiot (23/5/12)

kevo said:


> Inglis try - unbelievable.
> 
> Sensational, but unbelievable.
> 
> Nice to hear Gus Gould so upset.




Think we should give that one to Robbie Farah...... dickhead shouldnt have toed the ball..... great work Inglis


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

yeah QLD still havent beaten us without being awarded a bullshit try happens every year thats why i dont watch any games anymore only the origin

and why did the bunch of pussies play with the roof closed thats just crap

it seems they change the rules every game these days bring back the 80's before the game was raped by money and that superleague that just fucked it right up but the refs decision is the refs decision

any queenslanders want to say inglis really got a try? if you loose the ball forward its a nock on not a try not that i really give a shit anyway like i said the game is crap played by a bunch of pussies these days i only watch state of origin 

anyway congrats to QLD see you in 2 weeks 

cheers: HBK


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Think we should give that one to Robbie Farah...... dickhead shouldnt have toed the ball..... great work Inglis




did you watch it he was just running in the direction i doubt it was deliberate not that it matters anyway inglis lost the ball SIMPLE

cheers: HBK


----------



## Clutch (23/5/12)

8 points or 2 points.
Even without the "bullshit" try, QLD still would've won.


----------



## browndog (23/5/12)

Clutch said:


> 8 points or 2 points.
> Even without the "bullshit" try, QLD still would've won.



tarnished the game.


----------



## black_labb (23/5/12)

*another farkin import* "Go Tassie"


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

Off to bed lads..............will report back on Josh's beers.


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

Clutch said:


> 8 points or 2 points.
> Even without the "bullshit" try, QLD still would've won.




yeah they would have but its not the point when i played if you lost the ball in goal you didnt score its pretty simple


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> yeah QLD still havent beaten us without being awarded a bullshit try happens every year thats why i dont watch any games anymore only the origin


6 years in a row, soon to be seven. That's some conspiracy mate


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

Clutch said:


> 8 points or 2 points.
> Even without the "bullshit" try, QLD still would've won.


Yeah but I would have scored some beers, not lost some


----------



## bconnery (23/5/12)

With the prevalence of ink on players these days perhaps Uate could get one that reads 'STAY ON YOUR WING IN DEFENCE'
Fancy lettering optional


----------



## Diggs (23/5/12)

bconnery said:


> With the prevalence of ink on players these days perhaps Uate could get one that reads 'STAY ON YOUR WING IN DEFENCE'
> Fancy lettering optional



Hes way too busy flipping like a beached whale every time he gets tackled, oh and goose stepping no where. He annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (23/5/12)

Anyone else have an issue with Annie singing the National Anthem ...dressed as "Annie" and struggling not to give it with a Yankee accent?

How did this one ever get wings??

:huh: :huh: WTF ??


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/12)

dare you to send VB josh


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/5/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> worse, he's a mexican.......



Had a funny conversation with a fellow from victoria once when I lived in Adelaide, we got onto where we were orignally from, me saying I was from NSW and him making a statement about QLD so...

ME: "are you from Qld"
The mexican: "no no, I'm from victoria"
Me: "oh thats even worse, silly mexicans".
The Mexican: "but you from NSW?, that makes you the mexican"
Me: "Soo... does that make you "argentinian or columbian?" 

I don't think he quite understood.....silly mexican. 

Pok


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/5/12)

Nice night in Melbourne. Beers and food at Mrs parmas then Footy at Docklands. Go Queensland. It must suck being a blues supporter. I wonder if they'll bother putting a team in next year.


----------



## Muggus (23/5/12)

jimmysuperlative said:


> Anyone else have an issue with Annie singing the National Anthem ...dressed as "Annie" and struggling not to give it with a Yankee accent?
> 
> How did this one ever get wings??
> 
> :huh: :huh: WTF ??


YES!

Glad someone brought this up!
She seemingly changed accents throughout the anthem. It was kinda painful. Would've been especially painful after putting up with Delta for a couple of songs...
This is the NRL FFS! Bring back Barnsy, at a bare minimum! Don't care about the bogan imagine, but you need a fair dinkum rock to perform because, at the end of the day, you're appealing to alot of blokes, and the only thing they're gonna be doing when Delta comes on is muting the sound and making comments like "Shit, she's an alright sort eh!"

...and i haven't even started on the game!

/rant!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/12)

I thought the Annie kid was great. 11yo, smashed it out in front of 55000 people and stuck to tune better than any of the warbling pop stars we usually get. Good on her!


----------



## bconnery (24/5/12)

Diggs said:


> Hes way too busy flipping like a beached whale every time he gets tackled, oh and goose stepping no where. He annoys the shit out of me.


I don't know, the flipping is important, what's state of origin without a 'three knees' hancock type player


----------



## yum beer (24/5/12)

How come Uate didnt get man of the match,

3 tries,

1 for NSW
2 for Qld,



gotta be the first player to score a hattrick in Origin and not get the nod....

Hope they **** him off for the next game


----------



## kirem (24/5/12)

bconnery said:


> With the prevalence of ink on players these days perhaps Uate could get one that reads 'STAY ON YOUR WING IN DEFENCE'
> Fancy lettering optional



Pretty much sums the game.


----------



## domfergo (24/5/12)

Last nights result makes me hate queenslanders even more!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/12)

baww


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

Massatomic said:


> Last nights result makes me hate queenslanders even more!




It's hard to be humble when your as awesome as we are!


----------



## winkle (24/5/12)

They do poorly because Gus Goa'uld is involved with the blues


----------



## Gar (24/5/12)

QldKev said:


> It's hard to be humble when your as awesome as we are!



:icon_cheers: 

Scratchie time!


----------



## Josh (24/5/12)

Jennings sin bin was a disgrace. Thaiday has been doing that his whole career. Led directly to QLD's first try.

Lifting tackle penalty on Bird was a disgrace. The best tackle of the night, led directly to QLD's second try.

Inglis try was a disgrace. Even IF Farah did kick it out, Inglis then knocked it on with his forearm anyway.

Queensland have the bulk of the best players. I can live with losing to the better side. But they don't need a leg up every year like they get. Matt Cecchin is the new grasshopper.

Jennings and Hayne justified their selections. Both were very good for NSW. Tate was good in attack, but he was found wanting more than a few times in defence.

We will win in Sydney, then anything can happen at Lang Park.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/12)

Josh said:


> Jennings sin bin was a disgrace. Thaiday has been doing that his whole career. Led directly to QLD's first try.
> 
> Lifting tackle penalty on Bird was a disgrace. The best tackle of the night, led directly to QLD's second try


gotta disagree with you on these two.

the I'm pretty sure no punches were even pulled in the "brawl" until Jennings' effort. Everybody else where was trying to break it up & he charged in like bloody superman. 

Greg Bird's tackle could have gone very badly had the qld player not tucked his head under.

You're entitled to feel robbed re GI's try. haha.


----------



## seamad (24/5/12)

Jennings and bird broke the rules of the game,simple as that. One of the boofhead commentators said jennings send off was fair for a clubgame but not origin ? WTF? different rules.
Dont understand gi try but only watch and played rugby, only watch league for origin.
Overall didnt think this game was up to usual standards ,was a tad boring.
Hope qld go three blot.


----------



## brendo (24/5/12)




----------



## kalbarluke (24/5/12)

For a guy who has had three knee reconstructions, Tate was excellent. Inglis was quiet for periods of the game but when he game alive he was very good and very damaging.

Jennings was also very good for NSW, even though he spent time in the bin (which IMHO he thoroughly deserved). Farrar was also the right choice. Hope T-Rex plays more next game. Morris was good in defence but missing in attack.

Where was Carney? Hardly saw him all night. Same with Lewis (who is usually very dangerous). 

Even though NSW lost I hope they don't make any changes. They had QLD on the ropes several times but just couldn't convert pressure into points. A good example was when they went for goal instead of pushing for a try. They have the beginnings of a very good team. Only change I would make is Buhrer for Leroyd-Lars. I would also love to see Josh McGuire on the bench for QLD.

Just my 2c.


----------



## brendo (24/5/12)

kalbarluke said:


> They had QLD on the ropes several times but just couldn't convert pressure into points. A good example was when they went for goal instead of pushing for a try.



I was at the game and as a QLD fan, never felt comfortable - NSW looked dangerous. However, I gotta say - I was pretty amazed that they went the two points - they had us backpeddling and would have had a much better chance at running it in I thought.

strange strange choice...


----------



## warra48 (24/5/12)

Once again, by all accounts, and not having seen the game, the greatest game of all manages to produce some contentious stuff ups.
One day, the game will be truly professional, but that will be a long way off, and probably not in my lifetime.
After all, 95% of those involved are still trying to develop intelligence beyond that of an 8 year old.

Flame suit has been donned. I'm ready for a scorching from all you league fans.


----------



## kalbarluke (24/5/12)

warra48 said:


> After all, 95% of those involved are still trying to develop intelligence beyond that of an 8 year old.



That is hardly fair. They are not being paid (or watched by millions) to solve riddles or find a cure for the common cold. It could be argued that they have intelligence in certain areas, just not in traditional academic fields. I think the same statement could be said about most codes of football (yes, even roundball).


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/5/12)

warra48 said:


> Once again, by all accounts, and not having seen the game, the greatest game of all manages to produce some contentious stuff ups.
> One day, the game will be truly professional, but that will be a long way off, and probably not in my lifetime.
> After all, 95% of those involved are still trying to develop intelligence beyond that of an 8 year old.
> 
> Flame suit has been donned. I'm ready for a scorching from all you league fans.




It's the other 5% which worry us! They are Englishmen. They are incapbale of reaching that level so have stopped trying.

Anyway, still a better sport than car racing (how can that be classed as sport anyway?)

For the record, didn't see the game and didn't get the result until 6.30am this morning. May not watch the replay.


----------



## ekul (24/5/12)

I didn't watch the game, but we learnt something interesting today in class, well i thought it was interesting

So if each team is pretty much matched up, and the result is completely random, the chance of the team that wins the first game winning the whole season is 75%

Here's the combinations of what can go down. 

QQQ Q wins 
QQN Q wins
QNQ Qwins
QNN Q loses

NNN
NNQ
NQN
NQQ N loses

I just found that interesting. So if you're a blues supporter and like a punt, probably a good idea to spend the money on hops instead.


----------



## Rowy (24/5/12)

Josh said:


> Jennings sin bin was a disgrace. Thaiday has been doing that his whole career. Led directly to QLD's first try.
> 
> Lifting tackle penalty on Bird was a disgrace. The best tackle of the night, led directly to QLD's second try.
> 
> ...



That blatant punch to the head that Thurston got in our 20 that put us away..............did you miss that one.....................I played A grade (Country) both codes for a lot of years. Where I've played third man in with a punch to the back of a blokes head is a dog act...........I wouldn't have awarded Inglis' try but we still won by two. But if your ******* useless coach and selectors stick with this side, without Buhrer, for this season and next we are toast. Take the emotion out and watch the game. If your reckon it's a conspiracy go and have a beer with Craig Thompson. :icon_cheers:


----------



## homebrewkid (24/5/12)

what our NSW selectors need to do is stop putting half a dozen guys in every game that have no experience in origin then we would have players getting used to each other and might start winning

we seemed to have the right side last year for one of the games come to think of it we have had very capable teams for the last few years but the selectors keep breaking them up 

does anyone know who the selectors are? i have no idea and it seems to be top secret, no bloody wonder id be calling them and giving them a mouthful if i knew.

i think this team can make it we had QLD in a panic a few times and forced a few errors keep the team together 

oh **** it why am i wasting my time next game we will have half a dozen blokes that have never been there before and the cycle will start again might as well just bet on QLD to win em all

cheers


----------



## Rowy (24/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> what our NSW selectors need to do is stop putting half a dozen guys in every game that have no experience in origin then we would have players getting used to each other and might start winning
> 
> we seemed to have the right side last year for one of the games come to think of it we have had very capable teams for the last few years but the selectors keep breaking them up
> 
> ...




You hit it on the head! I'd love to see the comparisons over the last 7 years regarding players in and out then in again with NSW, injuries excluded. Footy is about combinations..................I remember an old Canberra combination of Stuart and Daley............you'd think they would at least get it..............but apprently not!


----------



## homebrewkid (24/5/12)

Rowy said:


> You hit it on the head! I'd love to see the comparisons over the last 7 years regarding players in and out then in again with NSW, injuries excluded. Footy is about combinations..................I remember an old Canberra combination of Stuart and Daley............you'd think they would at least get it..............but apprently not!




ive been saying it for a long time and what do you know there is the enemy agreeing with me :icon_chickcheers: 


cheers: HBK


----------



## bigandhairy (24/5/12)

FWIW I follow afl but I thought this might provoke spirited discussion if you have not already seen it.


Bill harrigan official view

What did you think about the decision to award Greg Inglis a try in the 72nd minute?

Greg Ingis had possession of the ball and was trying to ground the ball. Robbie Farah, in desperation to prevent the try, changed his running gait and threw his leg out. In doing so, he dislodged the ball, so therefore it is deemed that he played at the ball. The ball is still live.

It does rebound off Greg Ingliss forearm after it was dislodged, but he did not play at it, it was a rebound and then he grounded the ball.

For these reasons, I agree with the decision to award a try.

Bill Harrigan will appear on NRL Daily tonight. Tune in to NRL.com at 7pm to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Rowy (24/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> ive been saying it for a long time and what do you know there is the enemy agreeing with me :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> cheers: HBK




It so friggin obvious to everyone. Just look at Pearce now that he seem's in.............sort of..............but may be not.............but in again..............anyway I fear a backline of Pearce, Carney, Jennings, Hayne, Stewart in it...........fill in the rest get that combo going and we are in strife..................remember we have to start blooding young blokes soon....................


----------



## homebrewkid (24/5/12)

bigandhairy said:


> FWIW I follow afl but I thought this might provoke spirited discussion if you have not already seen it.
> 
> 
> Bill harrigan official view
> ...




do you realise you posted this a 7.57pm? might be a bit late to hear what he has to say now 
i really dont understand how trying to score a try isnt "playing at the ball" really the sooner we get rid of harragan the better off the game will be

cheers: HBK


----------



## beerbog (24/5/12)

ekul said:


> I didn't watch the game, but we learnt something interesting today in class, well i thought it was interesting
> 
> So if each team is pretty much matched up, and the result is completely random, the chance of the team that wins the first game winning the whole season is 75%
> 
> ...



How's the crack pipe? :beerbang:


----------



## homebrewkid (24/5/12)

Rowy said:


> ..................remember we have to start blooding young blokes soon....................




yeah maybe you do unless all your guys end up being almost impossible to get rid of like lockyer :lol: 

at least he is finally gone that helps NSW :super: 

cheers: HBK


----------



## bigandhairy (24/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> do you realise you posted this a 7.57pm? might be a bit late to hear what he has to say now
> i really dont understand how trying to score a try isnt "playing at the ball" really the sooner we get rid of harragan the better off the game will be
> 
> cheers: HBK


Its foxtel. It'll get replayed every two hours. No need to worry, you'll have plenty of opportunities to have explained how nsw really did lose


----------



## Clutch (24/5/12)

Thaiday's been running in for years?

So you read the paper this morning too hey? Did you catch the bit about the NSW coach saying that Inglis' try was just that, a TRY?
You Bluesers crack me up.


----------



## Rowy (24/5/12)

Well gents my last reply on this thread................young Josh has informed me that I am to be the recipient of an APA and some Raspberry Porter. To be honest can't wait to try the Porter! 

Yours in sport......


----------



## kevo (24/5/12)

I'm glad HBK doesn't care about Origin and league.

Imagine how often he would post if he did.


----------



## Josh (26/5/12)

Okay I'll cop the sin binning, but Matt Scott should have joined him. The situation was fizzling out until he threw the ball.

Harrigan admitted the Bird penalty was incorrect.

Having heard Harrigan's explanation of the Inglis try, I can live with it. Though it looks very dodgy. The point could be made that Farah's gait changed because he went from attacking the ball to trying to tackle a guy who had just picked up the ball.

Enough of that, onto the rest of the footy...

You have to take the kick when down by 2. We were finding it hard to score tries. Making that kick means you only need a point to go in front. Makes your approach (and their defensive mindset) totally different.

I said when the teams were named that Watmough had to be in the side. I'd settle for just him in for the injured Williams.

Had we kept the same halves for the last 3-4 years, we'd now have Peter Wallace and Jarrod Mullen in the halves. They'd struggle being in the top 5 halves in the state at the moment. You have to pick on form which is why Soward got his shot last year. Pearce and Carney are surely settled in their roles now, but it took time finding the right combo. QLD use less players because they have a smaller pool to choose from. Mind you, Cronk should have been wearing Thurston's #7 for the last 2 years.

Bring on game 2!


----------



## bradsbrew (26/5/12)

Josh said:


> Mind you, Cronk should have been wearing Thurston's #7 for the last 2 years.
> 
> Bring on game 2!




So where would have you been playing Thurston?


----------



## Josh (27/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> So where would have you been playing Thurston?



Either not at all, or on the bench. Cronk is a better half and Lockyer was a better five-eighth.


----------



## Rowy (27/5/12)

Josh said:


> Either not at all, or on the bench. Cronk is a better half and Lockyer was a better five-eighth.



OMG.........................


----------



## Josh (27/5/12)

Rowy said:


> OMG.........................



Only my armchair opinion, but I stand by it. And I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## kalbarluke (27/5/12)

Cronk is very good, but I would have to disagree with you that he is better than Thurston. They are also very different types of players. Thurston is a naturally talented and free flowing player whereas Cronk is extremely hard working and very structured.

I do agree that Lockyer was a superior 5/8. Thurston was a better halfback than 5/8, but he still has a few years to prove me wrong.


----------



## Clutch (27/5/12)

A Blues supporter saying he would've sat JT on the bench?
Of course.


----------



## goomboogo (27/5/12)

Josh said:


> Either not at all, or on the bench. Cronk is a better half and Lockyer was a better five-eighth.



If Thurston was a New South Welshman, would you pick him for the Blues?


----------



## kevo (27/5/12)

Clutch said:


> A Blues supporter saying he would've sat JT on the bench?
> Of course.



Blues love bench players - only last week Ben Creagh was saying he felt ready to lead the young pack...for 24 minutes off the bench.


----------



## Josh (29/5/12)

goomboogo said:


> If Thurston was a New South Welshman, would you pick him for the Blues?



Yes, because he's better than Pearce. But if I could choose anyone I'd take Cronk. Like I said, it's just my opinion.

I'm not about to bend the Origin rules to fit him in a blue jersey like you guys did with Inglis and Folau.


----------



## brendo (29/5/12)

Josh said:


> I'm not about to bend the Origin rules to fit him in a blue jersey like you guys did with Inglis and Folau.



Just Tamou then h34r:


----------



## winkle (29/5/12)

brendo said:


> Just Tamou then h34r:


snigger


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (29/5/12)

Josh said:


> Yes, because he's better than Pearce. But if I could choose anyone I'd take Cronk. Like I said, it's just my opinion.
> 
> I'm not about to bend the Origin rules to fit him in a blue jersey like you guys did with Inglis and Folau.



Who, in your opinion has been NSW's best half over the years?


Just have to weigh in on the banter!


----------



## Feldon (29/5/12)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Who, in your opinion has been NSW's best half ...


----------



## Josh (29/5/12)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Who, in your opinion has been NSW's best half over the years?
> 
> 
> Just have to weigh in on the banter!



Andrew Johns is the best player I saw. So by default, he is the best half NSW had.

In recent years I thought Wallace could have done with more of a chance. But we're pretty settled with Pearce and Carney now.


----------



## kevo (30/5/12)

Sorry if this has been posted, quite funny - and I'm a Queenslander.

Kev


----------



## browndog (30/5/12)

kevo said:


> Sorry if this has been posted, quite funny - and I'm a Queenslander.
> 
> Kev





GOLD.......


----------



## kalbarluke (30/5/12)

That's a funny clip, but I remember watching Peter Stirlling (born in Toowoomba) and Michael O'Connor (played first grade rugby union for QLD) play for NSW in the 80's and really outplay QLD. I'm sure there were others I don't know about.

I think the eligibility rules need a bit (lot) of a tweak.


----------



## JDW81 (30/5/12)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Who, in your opinion has been NSW's best half over the years?
> 
> 
> Just have to weigh in on the banter!



John's (closely followed by Ricky Stuart) at 7, and Freddy (closely followed by Laurie Daley) at 6.


----------



## JDW81 (30/5/12)

JDW81 said:


> John's (closely followed by Ricky Stuart) at 7, and Freddy (closely followed by Laurie Daley) at 6.



And I still haven't forgiven Brett Hodgson. He was the one who threw the pass that started the rot all those years ago. :angry:


----------



## kalbarluke (12/6/12)

State of Origin game two is on tomorrow night in Sydney.

NSW by 4 in a low scoring game. And I'm a Queenslander.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/12)

kalbarluke said:


> State of Origin game two is on tomorrow night in Sydney.
> 
> NSW by 4 in a low scoring game. And I'm a Queenslander.


I reckon there might be a bit of biffo! Another thing NSW will not win :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## DKS (12/6/12)

Its going to be close with NSW at home . It will be decided in the kicking game as far as I can see, 40/20s, 5th tackle kicks, penalties and conversions. 
The stoopid boofheads that give away penalities infront of goal never wake up. Galan is one although he has been better lately. Cheap shots in tackles and school boy antic penalties resulting in loss of ground and kicks at goal will decide the result. Like most games these days where games are lost by idiots.

Next game at Suncorp is Qlds anyway but we would like to see a show. Try hard NSW.If you dont give away the penalties you should win this one by a whisker.
My 2c. Bias ,yes,yes yes. Go QLD
Daz


----------



## Mattress (12/6/12)

kalbarluke said:


> That's a funny clip, but I remember watching Peter Stirlling (born in Toowoomba) and Michael O'Connor (played first grade rugby union for QLD) play for NSW in the 80's and really outplay QLD. I'm sure there were others I don't know about.
> 
> I think the eligibility rules need a bit (lot) of a tweak.




Michael O'connor was a Canberra boy. Was 2 years ahead of me at school and played rugby at the same club I did (Royals) when he made the Wallabies.


----------



## Mattress (12/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I reckon there might be a bit of biffo! Another thing NSW will not win :icon_chickcheers:



But Queensland won't have their 3rd man in/ cheap shot champion Thaiday there so at least the biffo will be a fair contest


----------



## goomboogo (12/6/12)

A


Mattress said:


> But Queensland won't have their 3rd man in/ cheap shot champion Thaiday there so at least the biffo will be a fair contest


Well, someone has to look after 'three knees' Gallen.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/12)

I have the framed version of this try in my office. 



Normally I can just push the button and hear the audio. I felt a bit unqueenslanderish to find that I had let the batteries go flat  .
But good old youtube.






Queenslander


----------



## MattC (13/6/12)

NSW - 16
Qld - 12

and NSW to win the biff by a narrow bloody nose.

Cheers


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

If QLD win tonight I'm gonna buy a maroon jersey, have a blood transfusion and have half my brain cut out an become a Queenslander ! 

-BD


----------



## NickB (13/6/12)

When's the surgery scheduled for Tony?


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

I'm remaining optomistic, there is always the possibility that ummm.... something.


----------



## Rowy (13/6/12)

Josh and myself are on for three tallies again!


----------



## pike1973 (13/6/12)

My son who is 6 years old and born in Queensland, never lived outside of Queensland, has been brainwashed by my wife and mother in law in to supporting NSW he is a massive NSW supporter. maybe one day he will come to his senses.
Go Queensland.
Adz.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/12)

pike1973 said:


> My son who is 6 years old and born in Queensland, never lived outside of Queensland, has been brainwashed by my wife and mother in law in to supporting NSW he is a massive NSW supporter. maybe one day he will come to his senses.
> Go Queensland.
> Adz.



Maybe oneday they might win, as they havnt during his entire life time.


----------



## pike1973 (13/6/12)

I know his whole life brainwashed, pore little bugger , doesn't listen to me though.


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

I see the blues not only have a VB logo on their chest, now it is on their backs too, it makes me want to VOMIT. Our game is being soldout to the highest bidder.


----------



## Rowy (13/6/12)

browndog said:


> I see the blues not only have a VB logo on their chest, now it is on their backs too, it makes me want to VOMIT. Our game is being soldout to the highest bidder.




Wait till they increase it to 90mins so they can have stoppages for the scrums so channel 9 can run ads. They are about to do it for the NRL.


----------



## TonyC (13/6/12)

browndog said:


> If QLD win tonight I'm gonna buy a maroon jersey, have a blood transfusion and have half my brain cut out an become a Queenslander !
> 
> -BD




Dont forget the goat


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Wait till they increase it to 90mins so they can have stoppages for the scrums so channel 9 can run ads. They are about to do it for the NRL.



It will be a sad day if that happens, I've had enough of the corporatisation of League. What the hell are chanel 9 talking about the aprehension of Malcolm Naden......... it's a game of rugby league FFS.


----------



## Rowy (13/6/12)

browndog said:


> It will be a sad day if that happens, I've had enough of the corporatisation of League. What the hell are chanel 9 talking about the aprehension of Malcolm Naden......... it's a game of rugby league FFS.



Watch this space its already part of the negotiations for the new brodcast rights. :angry: Money talks I'm afraid.


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

Jamie Rodgers for TAB Sports Bet shits me too.


----------



## Rowy (13/6/12)

browndog said:


> Jamie Rodgers for TAB Sports Bet shits me too.



I can see a fair bit of me in the sheila singing the anthem h34r:


----------



## dougsbrew (13/6/12)

lets hope the umpires are on the blues side tonight, they need all the help they can get


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/12)

Rowy said:


> I can see a fair bit of me in the sheila singing the anthem h34r:



She's a mirror.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/12)

QREENYANYAH!


----------



## bconnery (13/6/12)

Starting to wonder if Uate isn't actually a double agent. 
That's another try he's given QLD this series...


----------



## The Village Idiot (13/6/12)

browndog said:


> If QLD win tonight I'm gonna buy a maroon jersey, have a blood transfusion and have half my brain cut out an become a Queenslander !
> 
> -BD




Sorry mate it can't be done..... NSW supporters don't have half a brain to remove.


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

Uate shits me now too. What a moron.


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

Glen Munsie shits me as well.


----------



## Rowy (13/6/12)

bconnery said:


> Starting to wonder if Uate isn't actually a double agent.
> That's another try he's given QLD this series...




They've got him figured out Ben. Thats why Morris has to keep covering for him in defence.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/12)

Jeez Gallen is a whinger. If i was the ref I would bitch slap him next time.


----------



## homebrewkid (13/6/12)

do you really think slater would have made it to the ball if carney wasnt held back

and what is with slater grabbing his ankle when he landed on his back bloody sook that cold weather in melbourne has softened him me thinks

[edit] thurston just doesnt seem to have it anymore mistakes like that just cost QLD 4 points now if only we had a better kicker


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/12)

**** it's turning into a sloppy game


----------



## homebrewkid (13/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> **** it's turning into a sloppy game





i agree the first half was great for a wet game last 10 mins have been pretty ordinary


----------



## homebrewkid (13/6/12)

MattC said:


> NSW - 16
> Qld - 12
> 
> and NSW to win the biff by a narrow bloody nose.
> ...




bloody hell i hope for your sake you had some cash on that


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/12)

No biff though, what a disappointment.


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Jeez Gallen is a whinger. If i was the ref I would bitch slap him next time.


Never seen a QLDer whinge like that hey Brad....... hehe


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/12)

browndog said:


> Never seen a QLDer whinge like that hey Brad....... hehe



Not as much as he does Tony. 

Well done to NSW, they played well and made QLD look like they played bad.

Bring on "The Cauldron".


----------



## kymba (13/6/12)

how can anyone say this 'series' is rigged? 1st half - coaltrain 'forgets' to put his hand on the ball while it is in-goal; 2nd half - coaltrain 3m out 'forgets' to grab the ball and run at a hole

recon teh NRL will sell many tickets to the 3rd game?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/12)

kymba said:


> how can anyone say this 'series' is rigged? 1st half - coaltrain 'forgets' to put his hand on the ball while it is in-goal; 2nd half - coaltrain 3m out 'forgets' to grab the ball and run at a hole
> 
> recon teh NRL will sell many tickets to the 3rd game?




Will / would have been a full house whether NSW won or not! No conspiracy theories please.

Go Blues !


----------



## kelbygreen (13/6/12)

my mum always says its rigged and me and her seem to be able to pick it but never watch it or follow it lol seems a bit ironic I guess


----------



## browndog (13/6/12)

kymba said:


> how can anyone say this 'series' is rigged? 1st half - coaltrain 'forgets' to put his hand on the ball while it is in-goal; 2nd half - coaltrain 3m out 'forgets' to grab the ball and run at a hole
> 
> recon teh NRL will sell many tickets to the 3rd game?




yes, Dave Taylor is a true QLDer, just like Cory Parker, splitting his leg open on a piece of grass.


----------



## adz1179 (13/6/12)

MattC said:


> NSW - 16
> Qld - 12
> 
> 
> Cheers



Good call! Hope you had some cash on it!


----------



## MattC (13/6/12)

adz1179 said:


> Good call! Hope you had some cash on it!



Cant say i did. Only payed $62.60 though.


----------



## kirem (14/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Wait till they increase it to 90mins so they can have stoppages for the scrums so channel 9 can run ads. They are about to do it for the NRL.



Rugby league scrum is a a disgrace, it's not a scrum in any sense of the word. They would be better off removing it from the game.


----------



## bonj (14/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> **** it's turning into a sloppy game


What do you mean *turning*. It's been a sloppy game for as long as I can remember. I gave up on league over 10 years ago. I don't want to turn this into a League v. Union debate, but I find that Union offers more than just fleeting flashes of brilliance. Sevens are even better! Fast open games are very entertaining. It's a pity they don't televise the sevens.

I remember a great sevens game between Japan and Samoa at Ballymore.... Those Cherryblossoms put their bodies on the line against the Samoans! Sure, Samoa whalloped them in the end, but the Japanese highlighted quite a few of their weaknesses. 

Sadly, league is just a massive corporate bogan-fest these days. VB/XXXX, etc, appealing to the lowest common denominator.

I was always told that League is the gentleman's game, played by thugs. (And Union is the thugs game, played by gentlemen (that was before union went professional, when they all had professional careers other than football)).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/12)

Bonj said:


> What do you mean *turning*. It's been a sloppy game for as long as I can remember. I gave up on league over 10 years ago.


Mate I was talking about the 2nd half relative to the 1st...
1st half was mostly tight, controlled footy. 2nd, the buys were getting tired and the slippery pitch starting to force too many errors.

Totally agree with you re the league v union debate, but that's not what this thread is about and it's been done to death.


----------



## whatwhat (14/6/12)

QLD need to swap Thurston for Cherry Evans. Good to see NSW have a win wen deserved.

Queensland will win the series again... No doubt!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/12)

whatwhat said:


> QLD need to swap Thurston for Cherry Evans. Good to see NSW have a win wen deserved.
> 
> Queensland will win the series again... No doubt!!




Thurston for Cherry-Evans .. won't happen and unnecessary. Don't knock your champions. I hate Qld in SOS but admire JT as a champion footballer. I would expect he back to his best next time.

The series winner ... three weeks to pontificate! I love it!


----------



## Duarf (14/6/12)

Does anyone know why game 3 is at Suncorp 2 years in a row?


----------



## sheamas_88 (14/6/12)

Duarf said:


> Does anyone know why game 3 is at Suncorp 2 years in a row?



Because the first game was in Melbourne, not Sydney. I think it favoured the Blues to have the second game at home since Melbourne is generally regarded as a Maroons home game more than a Blues home game, which means that if the Brisbane game was second, QLD would have had two home games in a row essentially. I don't know the "official" reason for having the Brisbane game third again but that is my reasoning.

I don't like the idea of any games being outside of QLD and NSW because they don't really appreciate it as much outside the states. You would never see the AFL selling off the grand final to be played outside of Melbourne, so why should NRL be any different.

In the end a good game by the Blues, I was very disappointed in QLDs performance. 13 errors to NSWs' 4 which in the end cost them the game


----------



## Parks (14/6/12)

kirem said:


> Rugby league scrum is a a disgrace, it's not a scrum in any sense of the word. They would be better off removing it from the game.


The scrum does what it is (now) supposed to do - give room for the backs to put on a set play.

What is a disgrace is the way the ref tries to pretend otherwise by making them repack after repack after repack - just ****** do it already!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/12)

Parks said:


> The scrum does what it is (now) supposed to do - give room for the backs to put on a set play.
> 
> What is a disgrace is the way the ref tries to pretend otherwise by making them repack after repack after repack - just ****** do it already!




Agree with your first point, but not your second. The referee is enforcing the rules of the game - they don't make them up! - the rule is to keep the "forwards" bound and in the scrum long enough for any set plays (the exception,sadly, rather than the norm) to happen. The scrum already breaks too early for my liking anyway and so too many times a forward (sitting out of the scrum) or wingers take a hit up, with no thought of anything other than not dropping the ball. If you have open slather - just clump together and chuck the ball in like you are envisaging, then the situation will quickly break down. The reason for at least attempting proper binding would be useless.


----------



## bonj (14/6/12)

Parks said:


> The scrum does what it is (now) supposed to do - give room for the backs to put on a set play.
> 
> What is a disgrace is the way the ref tries to pretend otherwise by making them repack after repack after repack - just ****** do it already!


I agree with kirem. The scrum feed is crooked every time I see one. The feed is supposed to be straight. The scrum is supposed to be a competition between hookers to hook the ball. I have never seen a scrum go against the feed in league.


----------



## bconnery (14/6/12)

Bonj said:


> The feed is supposed to be straight.


The feed is straight....
Straight into the second row.


----------



## bigandhairy (14/6/12)

Parks said:


> The scrum does what it is (now) supposed to do - give room for the backs to put on a set play.
> 
> What is a disgrace is the way the ref tries to pretend otherwise by making them repack after repack after repack - just ****** do it already!


Or make them do it properly. If the rule is not going to be enforced and the process of executing a scrum is pointless then remove it from the game. The idea of a scrum is the same as a ball up in afl or basketball, a lineout in union, or a toss of a coin if you will. In league today its a 99.999999999999% likely that the team with the feed will get the ball, so why do a scrum? If it's to give the backs space then why not take a tap and set the defensive line back 15m, at least it would be done properly and not be the farce that a scrum is. I'm not saying the scrum has to be removed but if it's going to be in the game then do it properly. It seems increasingly common that there is very little respect from the players towards the refs and in one way its not surprising considering that some of the rules are not being policed properly or with regularity. As for the blatant elbow/forearm rubbing of the opponents head into the turf (that must be considered now mandatory as it occurs with every tackle) it is of my opinion that is neither sportsmanlike nor a necessary part of the game. I would also suspect it is not part of the rules however you could be forgiven for thinking that it must be because neither of the officials warned or penalised a player for doing it. The governing body needs to control the game before the game controls itself because that level of lawlessness is not sustainable, the higher the rise the further the fall.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/12)

Bonj said:


> I agree with kirem. The scrum feed is crooked every time I see one. The feed is supposed to be straight. The scrum is supposed to be a competition between hookers to hook the ball. I have never seen a scrum go against the feed in league.




Used to be so. Not anymore. I've been involved in scrums as both player and a referee since I was 5. I think there were (probably still are) over twenty different penalties that can come from a scrum. 

One thing to remember is that many of these scrum rules now is to de-power the scrum. It's a safety issue for the many junior teams playing out there. What works for Moruya Under 16s is the same for State of Origin. Can look ugly, but such is life.

Where's Snow? He'll tell you what happens in a proper Rugby Union scrum where full contact and the scrimmage rules apply. I love seeing sides contest scrums - but I've been in too many where my pack was being dominated. Oh, the pain, the pain ..........


----------



## bonj (14/6/12)

bconnery said:


> The feed is straight....
> Straight into the second row.


:lol: 



Fatgodzilla said:


> Used to be so. Not anymore. I've been involved in scrums as both player and a referee since I was 5. I think there were (probably still are) over twenty different penalties that can come from a scrum.
> 
> One thing to remember is that many of these scrum rules now is to de-power the scrum. It's a safety issue for the many junior teams playing out there. What works for Moruya Under 16s is the same for State of Origin. Can look ugly, but such is life.
> 
> Where's Snow? He'll tell you what happens in a proper Rugby Union scrum where full contact and the scrimmage rules apply. I love seeing sides contest scrums - but I've been in too many where my pack was being dominated. Oh, the pain, the pain ..........



I can't help feeling that league is being continually dumbed down.


----------



## kirem (14/6/12)

Parks said:


> The scrum does what it is (now) supposed to do - give room for the backs to put on a set play.
> 
> What is a disgrace is the way the ref tries to pretend otherwise by making them repack after repack after repack - just ****** do it already!



well make them do it properly, otherwise just get the forwards to stand in a line and hold hands while the backs have a play.

I would love to see a rugby side pack a scrum against a league side. The league side would shit themselves and the ref would probably have no idea to ref it properly. That is my point, it *isn't* a scrum, its a league cuddle or group hug.

As for safety, I think the fact that rugby manages to bring players/sides through to elite level and maintain a real scrum as part of the game, proves that it can be done. Teach scrumming correctly, rather than taking the easy option by dumbing it down.

It's a sledge on rugby by calling that league hug a scrum.


----------



## tonyt (14/6/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Used to be so. Not anymore. I've been involved in scrums as both player and a referee since I was 5. I think there were (probably still are) over twenty different penalties that can come from a scrum.
> 
> One thing to remember is that many of these scrum rules now is to de-power the scrum. It's a safety issue for the many junior teams playing out there. What works for Moruya Under 16s is the same for State of Origin. Can look ugly, but such is life.
> 
> Where's Snow? He'll tell you what happens in a proper Rugby Union scrum where full contact and the scrimmage rules apply. I love seeing sides contest scrums - but I've been in too many where my pack was being dominated. Oh, the pain, the pain ..........


Red V member eh? Must be a good bloke!


----------



## Parks (14/6/12)

kirem said:


> well make them do it properly, otherwise just get the forwards to stand in a line and hold hands while the backs have a play.


I'm sure that would be just as effective.



kirem said:


> I would love to see a rugby side pack a scrum against a league side. The league side would shit themselves and the ref would probably have no idea to ref it properly. That is my point, it *isn't* a scrum, its a league cuddle or group hug.


They are different games. League scrums are not on the same planet and are not meant to be. Rugby is built around the scrum, ruck, maul - it's fundamental. League it's a restart option.

I can tell you there's nothing worse as a league forward having to do the work in the scrum when your backs keep dropping the bloody ball!



bigandhairy said:


> If it's to give the backs space then why not take a tap and set the defensive line back 15m


This doesn't achieve same thing. It's numbers across the field, or distance between defenders that matters.

Anyway, we all agree the scrum is a joke. Unfortunately I don't see it changing anytime soon...


----------



## bonj (14/6/12)

kirem said:


> It's a sledge on rugby by calling that league hug a scrum.


Hereafter referred to as the league cuddle.... I think cuddle has more negative connotations that are needed here. Let's get this widely adopted so it gets back to the bozos in charge, that we all think the league cuddle isn't a real scrum.


----------



## kirem (14/6/12)

Parks said:


> They are different games. League scrums are not on the same planet and are not meant to be. Rugby is built around the scrum, ruck, maul - it's fundamental. League it's a restart option.


They are different




Parks said:


> I can tell you there's nothing worse as a league forward having to do the work in the scrum when your backs keep dropping the bloody ball!


and then they are similar. I am sure a rugby forward feels the same way.


----------



## Parks (14/6/12)

kirem said:


> and then they are similar. I am sure a rugby forward feels the same way.


Probably worse actually, as they actually have to do work in the scrum


----------



## homebrewkid (14/6/12)

Parks said:


> Anyway, we all agree the scrum is a joke. Unfortunately I don't see it changing anytime soon...




well maybe now that David Gallop has been given the arse things might improve as he sat there and let the game fall apart over the last 10 years

we can only hope that his replacement actually gives a shit about what happens to the game


----------



## Parks (14/6/12)

homebrewkid said:


> well maybe now that David Gallop has been given the arse things might improve as he sat there and let the game fall apart over the last 10 years
> 
> we can only hope that his replacement actually gives a shit about what happens to the game



Maybe, and also fix up the stripping rule IMO. I believe WAY more emphasis has to be put on the player to hold the ball. The number of 'loose carries' that get penalised is up there on my annoy list.


----------



## JDW81 (14/6/12)

Sheamas said:


> Because the first game was in Melbourne, not Sydney. I think it favoured the Blues to have the second game at home since Melbourne is generally regarded as a Maroons home game more than a Blues home game, which means that if the Brisbane game was second, QLD would have had two home games in a row essentially. I don't know the "official" reason for having the Brisbane game third again but that is my reasoning.
> 
> I don't like the idea of any games being outside of QLD and NSW because they don't really appreciate it as much outside the states. You would never see the AFL selling off the grand final to be played outside of Melbourne, so why should NRL be any different.
> 
> In the end a good game by the Blues, I was very disappointed in QLDs performance. 13 errors to NSWs' 4 which in the end cost them the game



Totally agree Sheamas.

Being a true blue blooded new south welshman living in Melbourne I am eternally frustrated by Victorias complete indifference towards origin. What's the big deal is the comment I hear most. It is comments like that [that] should see origin never played here again. They don't believe me when I tell them that origin is the has the highest TV rating of any program every year. Yes that is right, there are sports other than fumble ball and no rugby league is not rugby, and the storm and the rebels will never play each other because they play different games. End rant (flame suit on).

Finally NSW have won ugly, something which QLD have been the masters of the the past 6 years. 

Good tough match, quite a few mistakes and no real brilliance, but plenty of hard running and tackling and plenty of passion from the players (and the crowd). Quality origin footy. Looking forward to game three.

Biggest problem, my pisshead mates drank most of my beer. Brewing next week to fill the void.


----------



## sheamas_88 (14/6/12)

Get rid of the scrum and have a tap instead, but make it that the forwards have to do 10 star jumps before they can get involved in the play.


----------



## JDW81 (14/6/12)

For a laugh:

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/grill-tea...E12WkAS0CJgI0lw

Double thickness flame suit on


----------



## .DJ. (14/6/12)

Where is BOWRAVILLE?

THAT'S IN QLD!!


----------



## .DJ. (14/6/12)

Suva, Fiji?


----------



## bradsbrew (14/6/12)

Canberra, NSW?


----------



## JDW81 (14/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Canberra, NSW?



Who from the NSW team was born in Canberra?


----------



## bradsbrew (14/6/12)

JDW81 said:


> Who from the NSW team was born in Canberra?



Dont think there are any current ones but have been in the past.


----------



## JDW81 (14/6/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Dont think there are any current ones but have been in the past.



Right you are.

Josh Dugan is a Canberra boy.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (17/6/12)

Josh said:


> Andrew Johns is the best player I saw. So by default, he is the best half NSW had.
> 
> In recent years I thought Wallace could have done with more of a chance. But we're pretty settled with Pearce and Carney now.



Sterlo doesn't get a start?


----------



## Josh (18/6/12)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Sterlo doesn't get a start?



Not in a contest between Joey and Sterlo.


----------



## dougsbrew (4/7/12)

MattC said:


> NSW - 16
> Qld - 12
> 
> and NSW to win the biff by a narrow bloody nose.
> ...



Hey matt, nice call for game 2, can i have tonights score please.


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

FOOTBAAAAAALL!!!!!




ps. Carn' the roaches!


----------



## tricache (4/7/12)

I don't feel like a true QLDer since I will be spending this origin like game 2...at the gym yelling at the TVs there :lol:


----------



## MattC (4/7/12)

dougsbrew said:


> Hey matt, nice call for game 2, can i have tonights score please.



OK, here goes

NSW - 23
QLD - 16

I better put $ on it this time


----------



## Clutch (4/7/12)

I'm inclined to think more like:
NSW: 18
QLD: 12

And I'm a QLD'r.


----------



## kalbarluke (4/7/12)

I will start this post by saying I am a QLD supporter.

QLD are going to miss Billy Slater - big time. Inglis is very good but Slater is brilliant. Inglis has proved that he can put the big hits on in defence but he is also a lazy defender IMO. Billy's absence will be huge. 

NSW believe they can win and this is the most confident I have seen them in years. Defensively solid and now with an exciting back line and a tough, mobile forward pack. All they have to do is minimise errors and have some discipline (don't get anyone put in the sin bin) and they will win.

NSW by 8 (but in saying that I have put $20 on NSW to win, therefore there is a very big chance QLD will win. Either way I'm happy).


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

Ive gone qld to win 15-12.

Got the score right the first game and pocketed a cheeky 180.

The way I see it, if qld win, ill get the tip and maybe a little cash monies, or if nsw win... ill just be one very happy camper!

Either way, its win-win...




Unless QLD actually win, then it will be a very shallow victory for me. Can't bear another lost series.



Sponge


----------



## Wal05 (4/7/12)

No contest - QLD 20 NSW 12

7 on the trot..!!!


----------



## Rowy (4/7/12)

Where's Joshisgood..............I want to win back my 3 Tallies!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/7/12)

I wish origin was broadcast in HD - because I recently bought a fking massive TV and the novelty hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## hsb (4/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wish origin was broadcast in HD - because I recently bought a fking massive TV and the novelty hasn't worn off yet.


I don't follow it but WTH, why isn't it? I already curse Channel 10 deciding the Formula One is 'better' in SD having pulled it off their HD channel even though they just run repeats of Seinfeld or whatever instead.
A curse on network television stations I tells ya. It should be in HD 3D Smellovision the works, what is life itself for otherwise?


----------



## NickB (4/7/12)

Tell the NRL to negotiate a good broadcast rights deal like the AFL did. Then you'll get all the games in HD... 

Cheers


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/7/12)

As a one eyed Queenlander, I'm nervious at best but you can't keep a good Queenslander down!!


Queenslander


----------



## browndog (4/7/12)

I was going to defect, get a lobotomy and become a real queenslander, but for the first time in years, like big kev "I'm excited" by the prospect of tonights game. It brings back memories of the good old days of SoO.

may the best team win and the ref not stuff it.

Browndog


----------



## seamad (4/7/12)

All mexicans should get a lobotomy when they move up here to excise that part of their brain which falsly gives them an air of superiority, or they could always go back to their ' superior' state  

I am a little nervous however, the blues seem very cocky which could go either way


----------



## Clutch (4/7/12)

Rather than be nervous, I'm going to back the Blues and hope that God feels like screwing with me tonight.
Slater out and Inglis in his spot does me no good.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/7/12)

Agreed, it's been a while since we have had a series like this, the kegs might take a hit if it's close again!!


----------



## domfergo (4/7/12)

Go the blues!!! :kooi: :kooi: 



To many queenslanders in the territory for my likeing!


----------



## Clutch (4/7/12)

Shepherd? WTF?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/7/12)

Not even close


----------



## dougsbrew (4/7/12)

maybe the blues are drinking too much of their sponsors vb.


----------



## NickB (4/7/12)

I don't really follow the game, but it's pretty decent to watch whilst I'm kegging a couple of beers, and polishing off the remainder of Rowy's keg he left here....

Go QLD!


----------



## seamad (4/7/12)

7


----------



## Clutch (4/7/12)

YEW!!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/7/12)

and let the whinging begin!


----------



## Brendandrage (4/7/12)

Woohoo go queensland :kooi:


----------



## seamad (4/7/12)

Winners are grinners and losers can do as they like


----------



## Rowy (4/7/12)

They were very lucky we didn't win by more. That's the first game this year where we've been the better side.


----------



## Muggus (4/7/12)

Said it at half time... If NSW keep on carelessly losing the ball and giving away penalties, they will lose the game.

I'm actually surprised they got so close....


----------



## Wal05 (4/7/12)

Oh how sweet it is!!!

7 in a row, it's good to be a Queenslander.. :icon_chickcheers: :beerbang:  :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mattese (5/7/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Agreed, it's been a while since we have had a series like this, the kegs might take a hit if it's close again!!



Any brew left?


----------



## warra48 (5/7/12)

I guess Mr Stuart is in the running for "Coach of the Decade Award"? Only 3 more to go, and he can claim a clean sweep.


Anyway, congratulations or commiserations, depending on where your loyalties lie.


----------



## sponge (5/7/12)

How do footy players keep giving penalties for holding the player too long and handling the ball...? penalties like those should not be part of the game and is frustrating to continually see these professional athletes giving away such rookie penalties.

Two stupid penalties gave qld their last two tries before the half time break, when nsw were winning.

it was always going to be next to impossible to come back from behind at half time against qld at suncorp.

either way, ill hang my head in shame for the next 10 months and hope something drastically improves.

must be getting boring being a qld supporter by now?


Sponge


----------



## tricache (5/7/12)

My vote is after 10 years QLD just give NSW the Origin :lol:


----------



## kevo (5/7/12)

sponge said:


> must be getting boring being a qld supporter by now?



I imagine it's only marginally less boring than being a NSW supporter.

I'm surprised Qld won to be honest, I think it's been the strongest performance by a NSW side in years throughout this series - especially game 2.

But a good result in the end! :beer: 

Kev


----------



## tricache (5/7/12)

NSW played well in the first half but got sloppy in the second half I think, too many penelties


----------



## kalbarluke (5/7/12)

QLD were much stronger in the ruck this game. They were outmuscled in game two (especially in the front row) and were lucky to only lose by a few points. You could see that they had worked on that aspect for this game. They seemed to be more aggressive and physical.

For me, the biggest difference between the two teams last night were the halves. Cronk and Thurston were exceptional. Thurston went forward and had more line breaks than he had all series. Cronk was great under pressure and his field goal at the end when he would have been tired and fatigued was a corker.
Compare that to Carney and Pearce. Carney hardly did anything all night accept kick some good conversions and Pearce was hardly visable. They showed how good they can be in game two but last night it didn't happen for them. I do, however, think that if they keep playing decent footy at club level they should be the halves next series.


----------



## sponge (5/7/12)

kalbarluke said:


> For me, the biggest difference between the two teams last night were the halves.



Definitely.

You look at what nsw did in the halves compared to qld. carney and pearce just handed the ball off whenever they got it, apart from 1 or two kicks. Farrah was more of a playmaker and had a better kicking game than pearce and carney combined.

Thurston and cronk were part of most of qld's breaks and tries, with exceptional kicking games each. 

NSW need another joey and/or freddy, quick smart!



Sponge


----------



## raven19 (5/7/12)

As an independent viewer, I really enjoyed the game last night down at the local. Great to see such a close game.

My mate was spewing it did not go into extra time, he had some $$$$ on the draw at 25:1 !


----------



## sponge (5/7/12)

raven19 said:


> As an independent viewer, I really enjoyed the game last night down at the local. Great to see such a close game.
> 
> My mate was spewing it did not go into extra time, he had some $$ on the draw at 25:1 !



If pearce could kick as good as cronk, the kid might've been on the monies!


----------



## kalbarluke (5/7/12)

I might add that in an earlier post I said that QLD would miss Billy slater. Inglis was very good at returning the ball but his defence was a bit suspect. 
IMHO, one person they should have included on the bench was Ben Barba. NSW looked very tired for the last 10-15 mins of the first half. Unleashing a fresh Ben Barba at that stage of the match could (and probably would) have caused all sorts of misery for the Blues. Gillett, for my money, was pretty ineffectual and could have been easily replaced by Barba.
Of course, this is all easy to say in hindsight but it sure would have made a good match even better.


----------



## DKS (5/7/12)

sponge said:


> How do footy players keep giving penalties for holding the player too long and handling the ball...? penalties like those should not be part of the game and is frustrating to continually see these professional athletes giving away such rookie penalties.
> 
> Two stupid penalties gave qld their last two tries before the half time break, .
> 
> ...


----------



## stillscottish (7/7/12)

The OB manager came in on thursday and gave me some SOO merch for all the work I did to ensure the show ran smoothly.
A XXXX cap and a XXXX Gold flag.

yay..............


----------



## winkle (7/7/12)

stillscottish said:


> The OB manager came in on thursday and gave me some SOO merch for all the work I did to ensure the show ran smoothly.
> A XXXX cap and a XXXX Gold flag.
> 
> yay..............


Damm, where is the party pants photo!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/12)

Good to see QLD still getting away with there cheating....

That shepard was bullshit....they never should have got that try


----------



## browndog (7/7/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to see QLD still getting away with there cheating....
> 
> That shepard was bullshit....they never should have got that try



I think King Wally summed it up perfectly when he said that we will take those points, but had it been NSW scoring we would have been screaming. Anyway it was a great game and got a bit of interest in Origin going and hopefully next years series will be a cracker. The NSW catch cry will be "shut the gate on eight"


----------



## Wimmig (7/7/12)

State of Origin 2013, NSW vs. VIC


----------



## Clutch (7/7/12)

The Victorians have a league team, it's just that they had to cheat to get it to win.


----------



## goomboogo (7/7/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to see QLD still getting away with there cheating....
> 
> That shepard was bullshit....they never should have got that try



Yes, the call could easily have gone the other way. There was no cheating, just a possible mistake by the officials. Cheating is a deliberate act to flout the rules of the game. The most glaring act of cheating in the game was Paul Gallen's effort in a second-half scrum. There has never been a more deliberate, premeditated breaking of the rules.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to see QLD still getting away with there cheating....
> 
> That shepard was bullshit....they never should have got that try


.


----------



## Feldon (7/7/12)

OK guys - its all over now, 

and its time get serious about footy...


----------



## whatwhat (7/7/12)

Feldon said:


> OK guys - its all over now,
> 
> and its time get serious about footy...
> 
> View attachment 55637




Gay, Just totally gay is the only way to describe that game.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/12)

I wish super 15 was on free to air tv


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/7/12)




----------



## queenslandah (31/5/13)

so boys ....





got your Wednesday sorted yet ?!?!





the bloody roaches think they have a good team this year , f off,

virgin 5/8 and his boyfriend halfback are both chicken chites

carnt wate


I can feel a whitwash coming on
da da dah

I can feel a white wash commmming onnnn......


----------



## mje1980 (1/6/13)

Yeah night all planned out. Gunna put me flanno on, maybe me Holden v8 super cars jacket if its cold ( only comes out on good occasions ) Smash 30 schooeys, punch some dickhead in the face then bash my missus. Shit, it's a real NRL night so might even grope some random female on the arse, inject some peptides, and do a doughy in the XD wagon. 

Carn the blues!!!!!




P.S I am actually a league fan, and yes it is a gee up!


----------



## kalbarluke (1/6/13)

mje1980 said:


> Yeah night all planned out. Gunna put me flanno on, maybe me Holden v8 super cars jacket if its cold ( only comes out on good occasions ) Smash 30 schooeys, punch some dickhead in the face then bash my missus. Shit, it's a real NRL night so might even grope some random female on the arse, inject some peptides, and do a doughy in the XD wagon. ]
> 
> Sounds like a typical Wednesday night from where I grew up - but sub the schooeys for a bottle of bundy rum.
> 
> Go QLD.


----------



## Josh (1/6/13)

I'm working Wednesday night. Could have had it off, but can't be bothered. When the QLD coach is asking Blues wingers to play for the Maroons, what's the point? In reality SOO died when Greg Inglis played for QLD.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/13)

Josh said:


> I'm working Wednesday night. Could have had it off, but can't be bothered. When the QLD coach is asking Blues wingers to play for the Maroons, what's the point? In reality SOO died when Greg Inglis played for QLD.


Or when Michael O'connor played for NSW?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

Qureeenyanyarh!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

Ugh. Tate. Playing catch isn't his forte.


----------



## Rowy (5/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Ugh. Tate. Playing catch isn't his forte.


He didn't touch it. Shane Hane say no more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

Rowy said:


> He didn't touch it.


that was my point. He tried to bear hug the air above it. He deserved the call for being such a gumby haha


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

Gallen is fucked haha


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/13)

Two free hits and couldnt even knock him down. Gallen punches like a girl. And he probably wont play for a few weeks.


----------



## Rowy (5/6/13)

Not even 10 minutes. Swinging arm and threw the first punch. What a fucken joke.


----------



## Mattress (5/6/13)

Is Greg Inglis even playing? (God I hope that comment doesn't come back and bite me in the arse in the second half)


----------



## TidalPete (5/6/13)

What do you expect Rowy?
It's hard to get on top in the poofta capital of the world. :lol:

It's not over yet!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

Mattress said:


> Is Greg Inglis even playing? (God I hope that comment doesn't come back and bite me in the arse in the second half)


Inglis, Hodges, Thurston.. The maroons attack has been lacking that's for sure.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Inglis, Hodges, Thurston.. The maroons attack had been lacking that's for sure.


They are just having a rest. We only need the last 20 minutes to beat nsw


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/6/13)

tee hee ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> They are just having a rest. We only need the last 20 minutes to beat nsw


You're a sage. Look what happened in the 61st minute.


----------



## fletcher (5/6/13)

QLD try... game on now


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/6/13)

tee heeeee


----------



## Yob (5/6/13)

fletcher said:


> QLD try... game on now


Game on now, try QLD

fixed


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/6/13)

teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

Meh.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/13)

Cant win a game making that many mistakes. Roll on game 2.


----------



## browndog (5/6/13)

TidalPete said:


> What do you expect Rowy?
> It's hard to get on top in the poofta capital of the world. :lol:
> 
> It's not over yet!


QUEERSLANDER


----------



## fletcher (5/6/13)

nice! wasn't expecting a first win. first since 08


----------



## TidalPete (5/6/13)

Like I said: It's not over yet Fats & sorry in advance mate. :beer:
We WILL meet again. Maybe at Bribie's new location? 

Tony, Tony, Like I said Google had Sydney coming first in this dubious title a little while ago.
So you're happy coming second? :blink:

Good luck with your isolation Tony. Brewerhood? Phtt! h34r:


----------



## barls (5/6/13)

TidalPete said:


> Like I said: It's not over yet Fats & sorry in advance mate.  :beer:
> We WILL meet again. Maybe at Bribie's new location?


let me know i want to come up for this one, being my home town and all.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/6/13)

TidalPete said:


> Like I said: It's not over yet Fats & sorry in advance mate.  :beer:
> We WILL meet again. Maybe at Bribie's new location?



sounds like a good plan to me Pete. Bring Brad down too!

No need to apologise .. I've got gloating rights for at least 3 weeks!


----------



## TidalPete (5/6/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> sounds like a good plan to me Pete. Bring Brad down too!
> 
> No need to apologise .. I've got gloating rights for at least 3 weeks!


A few beers consumed barls & Fats & good luck to you for the first win. :beer:
Hopefully will work something out with Bribie's cooperation in due course.
Brad can drive & I will navigate (waiting for the negative replies here.  )


----------



## barls (5/6/13)

TidalPete said:


> A few beers consumed barls & Fats & good luck to you for the first win. :beer:
> Hopefully will work something out with Bribie's cooperation in due course.
> Brad can drive & I will navigate (waiting for the negative replies here.  )


fatz your driving!! im drinking. we can visit those i know on the way up.


----------



## browndog (5/6/13)

TidalPete said:


> Like I said: It's not over yet Fats & sorry in advance mate. :beer:
> We WILL meet again. Maybe at Bribie's new location?
> 
> Tony, Tony, Like I said Google had Sydney coming first in this dubious title a little while ago.
> ...


Hey at least I helped get a HB club going in Ipswich, if that's isolation then I'm happy to be isolated.


----------



## TidalPete (5/6/13)

browndog said:


> Hey at least I helped get a HB club going in Ipswich, if that's isolation then I'm happy to be isolated.


Good luck to you Tony! We are still mates I would hope even if you are just a Queensland Resident but your children are born & bred? 
No hard feelings old son. Must have a beer together soon after all this time?


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/13)

TidalPete said:


> A few beers consumed barls & Fats & good luck to you for the first win. :beer:
> Hopefully will work something out with Bribie's cooperation in due course.
> Brad can drive & I will navigate (waiting for the negative replies here.  )


A trip to Perth sounds fun Pete :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I'm backing Qld and I accept your 3 tallies. :icon_chickcheers:


I think gambling is against the forum rules better lock this one up Brad.
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I think gambling is against the forum rules better lock this one up Brad.
> Nev


Never a gamble when you back a Qlder Nev.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Never a gamble when you back a Qlder Nev.


 :lol:


----------



## Chull (7/6/13)

browndog said:


> QUEERSLANDER


----------



## queenslandah (7/6/13)

> ok ok roll up roll up best 2 outa 3 ?? whatcha rekon ...


got a few spare tickets from last Wednesday night ?

seems yall nswelsh can sell out a bonie gay fest every year with a fever aaa yooooo

yeahhh

still still still carnt sell out an non homo stadium




park of lang


26 june

carnt wate


----------



## Chull (8/6/13)

QUEENSLANDAH said:


> got a few spare tickets from last Wednesday night ?
> 
> seems yall nswelsh can sell out a bonie gay fest every year with a fever aaa yooooo
> 
> ...


----------



## KingKong (26/6/13)

Enough of the forum seriousness! 

Goes the Blues !!! You dirty Queenslanders are going to get a hiding ! 

Ive got $100 on NSW to win by more then 6.5 at $4.50. Its a sure bet!!


----------



## GuyQLD (26/6/13)

And it starts. 

Beer at the ready! A Red IPA!


----------



## KingKong (26/6/13)

Cant believe channel 9 is showing the politics over the origin pre match!


----------



## GuyQLD (26/6/13)

Well now the pointless competition is over... here's the real on. Bring it on! (Also as much as I don't advocate violence.. can someone arrange an "accident" for Tom Waterhouse?)


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/13)

Put Tom in the Labor Party room , lots of bloodshed there.


----------



## Rowy (26/6/13)

KingKong said:


> Enough of the forum seriousness!
> Goes the Blues !!! You dirty Queenslanders are going to get a hiding !
> Ive got $100 on NSW to win by more then 6.5 at $4.50. Its a sure bet!!


Should have bought some home brew gear......


----------



## GuyQLD (26/6/13)

Them ball skills...


----------



## Rowy (26/6/13)

It's bye bye for that dog Merrin at the judiciary. Picked up his tips on cheap shots from Gallen.


----------



## GuyQLD (26/6/13)

Some of these calls tonight... And I mean both ways.


----------



## barls (26/6/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Some of these calls tonight... And I mean both ways.


agreed.


----------



## browndog (26/6/13)

After that farce and all the other shit with Rugby League changing the rules over the years and bowing down to channel 9 and and Tom Waterhouse and all the bloody advertising they can get stuffed, I am done with it. Congrats QLD you were the better team by far. I just hope you don't beat the Dragons record of 11 wins. Rugby league is dead to me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/13)

Why the **** was anyone sent off, that's what I want to know. What a load of shit.


----------



## Rowy (26/6/13)

King Kong appears to have returned to the jungle. Sans $100 unfortunately for SWMBO and the little Kongs.


----------



## fletcher (26/6/13)

GO RUDD!! oh i mean, tough luck NSW. soundly beaten. we played like shit. never had the ball. qld too strong.


----------



## Lodan (26/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Why the **** was anyone sent off, that's what I want to know. What a load of shit.


My understanding is
merrin went for the new "swing a punch get 10 in the bin" rule
tate went for deliberately headbutting merrin's fist
hodges went for throwing 20 punches without actually hurting anyone (a capital offence)

and bird... well... refs on QLD side all night :lol:


----------



## rehab (26/6/13)

Bird went because he is a dirty grub that has had it coming for a few Origins (and almost every week) to be fair. This was the one time they sent him and I think they must have been watching his grub plays of the week highlight reel and decided enough was enough.

Class effort this week QUEENSLANDER :beerbang:


----------



## JDW81 (26/6/13)

Merrin and Hodges should have gone, the other two were hard done by.


----------



## Dan Dan (26/6/13)

Hahahaha, I started reading this thread from the first page, the whole while thinking "huh, that's not what happened". OH IT WAS LAST YEAR! But yeah, the better team won.


----------



## Lodan (26/6/13)

Dan Dan said:


> Hahahaha, I started reading this thread from the first page, the whole while thinking "huh, that's not what happened". OH IT WAS LAST YEAR! But yeah, the better team won.


 you weren't the only one! :beer:


----------



## Lodan (26/6/13)

stillinrehab said:


> grub plays of the week highlight reel


 had me in stitches!


----------



## kymba (26/6/13)

but the 10 minutes of super 11's was the highlight of the game, and would have been even better if they actually applied effort in the scrums


----------



## mrTbeer (27/6/13)

Get the blood sport out of the way Rudd so we can watch some civilised RL at Koorin Cauldron. Top night. 20 point margin!


----------



## tricache (27/6/13)

Fark I didn't even watch it...nor the polis...was busy playing Xbox :lol:


----------



## KingKong (27/6/13)

Rowy said:


> It's bye bye for that dog Merrin at the judiciary. Picked up his tips on cheap shots from Gallen.





Rowy said:


> King Kong appears to have returned to the jungle. Sans $100 unfortunately for SWMBO and the little Kongs.


Quickest 100 Ive ever spent, gone in 14 minutes!

Lucky there are no little Kongs, they would be going hungry!

Double or nothing for game 3


----------



## Mattress (27/6/13)

Apparently Nathan Merrit's wikipedia site was updated earlier


----------



## Josh (27/6/13)

While the QLD effort was outstanding, and they probably would have won anyway.

Am I the only person who thought the no-penalty for Smith's rake of the ball in the first few minutes was crucial in deciding the outcome? NSW was penalised for exactly the same thing which led to Thaiday's try. Then instead of NSW on the attack and attemping to return serve, QLD get the ball and camp in the NSW 20 for the next 15 minutes. All of a sudden we'd made 100 more tackles and were no chance of winning the game.

Added to that, the NSW halves couldn't kick their way out of a wet paper bag. And Merritt... well he's copped enough already.

As one fella noted on twitter last night. I blame it on Hayne's hammy. If he plays, Ferguson doesn't reacquaint himself with Dugan and the booze, so he plays and Merritt is still watching at home. Hayne's long kicking game would have been handy last night too.


----------



## Rowy (27/6/13)

Then again we could look at NSW constantly attacking the head and the send off of Tate and Hodges. The penalty against Sater on the line when Pearce snapped after not kicking deep enough. Josh you got flogged your supposed tough man king hit merchant Gallen went missing in action. He's the captain if he can't lead you can't win.


----------



## Josh (27/6/13)

Rowy said:


> Then again we could look at NSW constantly attacking the head and the send off of Tate and Hodges. The penalty against Sater on the line when Pearce snapped after not kicking deep enough. Josh you got flogged your supposed tough man king hit merchant Gallen went missing in action. He's the captain if he can't lead you can't win.


Hodges was throwing left hooks. He and Merrin both deserved to go.
Thought Tate and Bird were unlucky.

If Merrin didn't throw a punch it would've been a penalty to NSW for Tate's first infraction pushing a defender away.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

..pushing him away for slowing down the play of the ball.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSzlnC6vQv4

gotta laugh at Gallen gesturing to the ref: "he PUSHED me!!" wah wah wah

EDIT (video link)


----------



## Clutch (27/6/13)

Loved Hodges cheeky grin when he got sent.

As for Bird pleading that he didn't throw a punch, it was obvious he didn't, there wasn't a female around to throw one at.
Fucken tops game.


----------



## goomboogo (27/6/13)

Clutch said:


> Loved Hodges cheeky grin when he got sent.
> 
> As for Bird pleading that he didn't throw a punch, it was obvious he didn't, there wasn't a female around to throw one at.
> Fucken tops game.


That's not fair. He doesn't punch women. He glasses them.


----------



## bconnery (5/7/13)

I think all NSW wingers need to be given a tattoo that says "Stay on your wing in defence"
Happened again in game two constantly, and frequently over the years. 
Matt King used to appear to think he was playing centre so often was he tackling the next man in and leaving a man unmarked outside.
Thurston can find that outside man with his eyes closed when he's on form and we saw that in this game...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

this is a good laugh:

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/karl-stefanovic-storms-off-today-set-after-his-nsw-origin-revealed/story-e6frfmyi-1226680628100


----------



## Feldon (17/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this is a good laugh:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/karl-stefanovic-storms-off-today-set-after-his-nsw-origin-revealed/story-e6frfmyi-1226680628100


Was he for real? Or just a staged hissy fit to boost ratings? Hard to tell.


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/13)

Next..

http://youtu.be/issdjA-rXgo


----------



## TidalPete (17/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this is a good laugh:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/karl-stefanovic-storms-off-today-set-after-his-nsw-origin-revealed/story-e6frfmyi-1226680628100


There's a lot of those around. 
Most, if not all of the Courier-Mail league reporters are expatriate cockroaches but you wouldn't think so reading some of the drivel they dish up & the way they jump around every time we win.


----------



## Northside Novice (17/7/13)

Go Queensland :icon_cheers:


----------



## JDW81 (17/7/13)

Righto ladies and gents, strap yourself in for what promises to be a cracking game of footy. I hope you all have a fridge full of cold ones, a table full of tasty grub and your eye patches ready so you dare not look at the game through two eyes. Save the 20/20 vision for hindsight.

Here's hoping for a high quality game that goes down to the wire and isn't influenced by the referees.

NSW by 7.

Go the mighty Blues!!!!


----------



## Droopy (17/7/13)

Carn the Big V !!!


----------



## roverfj1200 (17/7/13)

northside novice said:


> Go Queensland :icon_cheers:


I'll second that...........QUEENSLANDER.....


----------



## sponge (17/7/13)

Carn' the red V blues!


:beerbang:


----------



## BobtheBrewer (17/7/13)

Feldon said:


> Was he for real? Or just a staged hissy fit to boost ratings? Hard to tell.


Who gives a rats. Qld doesn't need posers like him.


----------



## kalbarluke (17/7/13)

Are both Gallen and Hayne out? That's going to make it tough for NSW. Should be a good game.

QLD by 4.


----------



## philmud (17/7/13)

Being a Victorian, I just like the theatre of State of Origin - it's the time of the year that QLDers become most parochial and New South Welshmen become the most butt-hurt. I'm hoping for some biffo and hilariously biased media reports. I do hope the Blues win this year. QLD deserves to lose for voting in Newman. No offense, but.


----------



## Ivonavich (17/7/13)

Cmon the Blues!!!!!!
After living in QLD for the last 8 years and not seeing a winning series I don't see it as unreasonable to hope they can win this series on my 36th birthday......


----------



## dougsbrew (17/7/13)

sports bet 2.50 nsw, 1.50 for qld.
hope theyve underestimated and we get a cracking game.
go maroons.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Who gives a rats. Qld doesn't need posers like him.


Haha to his credit he's a bit of a loose canon on tv. Has appeared drunk more than once and makes weed jokes on PNC breakfast television. 


*PNC = pedestrian nothing ****.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

Phil Gould's face looks like someone whose body was dumped into a river then bobbed to the surface after a few days.


----------



## KingKong (17/7/13)

Just remembered I have a two long neck bet of my finest on this game!! Common the Blues!


----------



## dougsbrew (17/7/13)

hah, umpire - 'held', blue keeps running at line and gets held up then awarded a penalty WTF...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

Hayne really wants the blues the score. 6 penalties in a row


----------



## tazman1967 (17/7/13)

Loving the Tap King Ad's..
Ok.. who's going to be the first to hack it ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

I'll buy one and have a crack at it


----------



## lukiferj (17/7/13)

At least we saw some ass!


----------



## Crusty (17/7/13)

Only two words really.

_******** USELESS!*_


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

It'd be 18-10 if it weren't for that ******* streaker.

At least we got to see some arse <<


----------



## bradsbrew (17/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> At least we got to see some arse <<


No wonder we haven't seen Bum fora few days ..............he's been in origin camp


----------



## fletcher (17/7/13)

streaker was definitely man of the match


----------



## dougsbrew (17/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> It'd be 18-10 if it weren't for that ******* streaker.
> 
> At least we got to see some arse <<


yeah too true, and it was a fair enough decision by the ump, definite interferience,
however im willing to bet my left kidney he was a NSWer preveting qld score.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

He looked like this guy:

http://youtu.be/nWj8bcmMZ5U


----------



## dougsbrew (17/7/13)

haha, soundtrack was pretty good, however he was waxed.. the man on the field was rather hairy.lol.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

Haha


----------



## kevo (17/7/13)

Is that Big Dell?


----------



## dougsbrew (17/7/13)

lol, fuk it im waxing too.. everyones doing it..


----------



## Josh (18/7/13)

It was pretty funny. I got a free ticket through a mate and the streaker entered the field right in front of us. After struggling with his pants, he showed a bit of toe to make it to the other end of the field and evade a couple of would-be tacklers. Mind you, the security guards are pretty useless. They sit facing the crowd with their back to the game. And this bloke managed to get on the playing surface right under their noses.

As for the game, Thurston was the difference. We had enough ball and field position to win the whole series, and Pearce and Maloney couldn't even force a repeat set, let alone a try.

It's time for Adam Reynolds to take over the reins. He's simply better than Pearce.


----------



## Rowy (18/7/13)

Josh......and the referring display? In 40 yrs......worst I've seen.


----------



## Northside Novice (18/7/13)

Fuk the Blues !


----------



## Northside Novice (18/7/13)

Fuk the blues !


----------



## Northside Novice (18/7/13)

Fuk the blues !


----------



## Northside Novice (18/7/13)

And again , fuk the blues !


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/7/13)

Haha


----------



## Droopy (18/7/13)

Must have been pretty chilly there ey?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/7/13)

how's greg bird taking a dive next to the streaker:

http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/nsw-players-angry-at-streaker-wati-holmwood-for-disrupting-state-of-origin-iii/story-fndv2twz-1226681050950


----------



## ash2 (18/7/13)

northside novice said:


> And again , fuk the blues !


And again ,fuk the blues !


----------



## JDW81 (18/7/13)

ash2 said:


> And again ,fuk the blues !


Nothing like being humble in victory.

Bravo Qld, your composure got you over the line, and once again you have shown what a quality side you are. 

8 series losses in a row sure burns....


----------



## sponge (18/7/13)

I need to start going for a different team...


----------



## Crusty (18/7/13)

Well I see it now, that's how they won.
Look closely. It's Gordon Tallis.

[attachment=63490ost-8526-0-47968100-1374065635_thumb.jpg


----------



## rehab (18/7/13)

Crusty said:


> Well I see it now, that's how they won.
> Look closely. It's Gordon Tallis.
> 
> [attachment=63490ost-8526-0-47968100-1374065635_thumb.jpg
> ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/7/13)

in fact I think his speed may have improved


----------



## kalbarluke (18/7/13)

By replacing Mitchell Pearce with Adam Reynolds, NSW will win next year.


----------



## winkle (18/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> how's greg bird taking a dive next to the streaker:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/nsw-players-angry-at-streaker-wati-holmwood-for-disrupting-state-of-origin-iii/story-fndv2twz-1226681050950


To be fair, Bird can't help being one of the biggest doushebags in Australian sport.


----------



## Parks (18/7/13)

kalbarluke said:


> By replacing Mitchell Pearce with Adam Reynolds, NSW will win next year.


But Pierce was one of QLD's best players?!


----------



## tazman1967 (18/7/13)

Somebody needs to sew some new hands on the Muppets.. they couldn't handle the ball well at all..


----------



## Josh (19/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Josh......and the referring display? In 40 yrs......worst I've seen.


Very similar to game 2. Just a square up after that abomination. Nothing more.


----------



## dougsbrew (5/9/13)

Three months jail and suspended sentence refused.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-09-05/state-of-origin-streaker-jailed-for-three-months/4938164


----------



## queenslandah (27/5/14)

Salutations sports fans and tax dodgers !!!!!


here we go again yip yip yewwwwww




got your Wednesday sorted yet ?!?!





the bloody roaches are kidding themselves again dis year

will they eva learn yip yip carnnnn

twin cherry virgin 5/eighth halfback puppy dogs bow wow chicken chites

carnt wate


I can feel a whitwash coming on
da da dah

I can feel a white wash commmming onnnn......


----------



## jlm (27/5/14)

Gotta brew 1000L of beer tomorrow then its straight home (by way of the bottlo.........owner of the business is a filthy blue so when I remind him at mash in tomorrow about how I was in my mid 20's last time they won a series I probably won't get to take any beers home) to settle in in front of the TV.

Watched all of the last series on Flinders Island (in the middle of the Bass Strait), its amazing how 1 vocal QLDer can turn an entire pub of people who don't know how the game is played into Blues supporters.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/5/14)

2 teams, 3 games each year. 





Same 2 teams, every year.





For 42 ******* years.


----------



## jlm (27/5/14)

Not really a basis for a massive rivalry then is it?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/5/14)

Might grab some gold cans from the blotto on my way home from work tomorrow

HERE COME THE CANS

http://youtu.be/lsd0hbSIZkM


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/14)

I am going to line the kids barbie dolls up in the front yard dressed in some blue streamers then each time Gallan has a cry at the ref I will throw a can of gold at them from the patio. Might need to grab two thirty packs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

Its all bullshit. 

But when Queensland loose...shares in kleenex are going to sky rocket.


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/14)

QUEENSLANDAH said:


> Salutations sports fans and tax dodgers !!!!!
> 
> 
> here we go again yip yip yewwwwww
> ...


[SIZE=medium]Too cocky by half! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]As one of the thousands who were there under the fig tree in the long gone Frank Bourke Stand Bar on game one of SOO I would like to think I know a bit more about Queensland’s attitude to the then & always present danger posed by a Sydney-Centric NRL than you ever will.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]After turning up at Lang Park year-in, year-out in the '70's only to see us beaten by NSW sides stacked with Sydney-based Queenslanders that is something you will never, ever, forget & so it was ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL to see Artie, Maninga, Mark Murray, Wally, Chis Close, Conescu & all the others SMASH those Blues at long, long, last. :super:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Let there be no mistake about this, but sooner or later we ARE going to lose a series & so should contest this one like there is no tomorrow. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Hopefully our next series loss will happen long after we have reached double X by figures. [/SIZE] :beerbang: :beerbang:

[SIZE=medium]There are children South of the Tweed in secondary education who *HAVE NEVER *seen those bloody cockroaches win a series & I’m so bloody happy about that. 

[/SIZE]


----------



## Parks (27/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its all bullshit.
> 
> But when Queensland loose...shares in kleenex are going to sky rocket.


Pretty sure Ryan Hoffman is taking all the tissues with him to NZ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## queenslandah (27/5/14)

TidalPete said:


> [SIZE=medium]Too cocky by half! [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]As one of the thousands who were there under the fig tree in the long gone Frank Bourke Stand Bar on game one of SOO I would like to think I know a bit more about Queensland’s attitude to the then & always present danger posed by a Sydney-Centric NRL than you ever will.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=medium]After turning up at Lang Park year-in, year-out in the '70's only to see us beaten by NSW sides stacked with Sydney-based Queenslanders that is something you will never, ever, forget & so it was ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL to see Artie, Maninga, Mark Murray, Wally, Chis Close, Conescu & all the others SMASH those Blues at long, long, last. :super:[/SIZE]
> ...


Am humble in your presence ,
to win , to not win
only a true cane toad can understand the importance
that there is scum
and there is scum under that scum
growing on that scum be even more vile scum
keep wiping and digging
eventually you will find nsw cockroach scum


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/14)

QUEENSLANDAH said:


> Am humble in your presence ,
> to win , to not win
> only a true cane toad can understand the importance
> that there is scum
> ...


With a blue jersey with Gallen on it.


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/14)

Absolute bullshit there as you well know. <_<
Those poor bastards South of the Border (NRL-wise that is?  ) are merely sad & brain-washed underlings of a rabid Sydney-Centric Rugby League conspiracy that occurred the very day Qld separated from NSW & a Rugby League team *origin*ated.

Too Easy! :lol:

Edit -------- In a better world they would be pitied but sadly it's Origin time in the real world.


----------



## queenslandah (27/5/14)

your force grow weak master ....


----------



## browndog (27/5/14)

I just hope they never beat the mighty Dragons run of 11 premierships in a row.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/14)

QUEENSLANDAH said:


> your force grow weak master ....


Bit of a novice opinion that one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

Cockroaches are native.

Canetoads are an introduced species. 

Only a Queenslander could feel proud of an introduced species wreaking havock on the environment.


----------



## wereprawn (27/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Cockroaches are native.
> 
> Canetoads are an introduced species.
> 
> Only a Queenslander could feel proud of an introduced species wreaking havock on the environment.


 The native roaches are timid creatures.hiding in the leaf litter. The introduced ones on the other hand are more brazen but still something to be crushed underfoot.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/5/14)

Bloody hell, am I the only bloke in this forum who wasn't brought up in Qld? When NSW won a series (some time ago now...) it was a caper of "tops, we've got the crown this year". A few exchanges of words and a joke or 3 at work for a day or two and we get back to our day jobs and carry on in general. 
A win for Qld results in "QUUUUEEEEEEENNNNSSSLLLAAAAAAANNNDDDDDD!!!!!" being screamed in our faces for months on end, like a loud group of cackling ladies disrupting the mood at a bar. Which has been many, many months on end now.

All good fellas, believe it cuts us inside when we lose but after about season 5 it's water off a duck's back now.

Working and living in Qld for 5 years, when I was laughed at and attempted to be ridiculed by other colleagues, they were dead-set offended when I said I was over it. "BULLSHIT MATE, YOU WISH YOU WERE ONE ADMIT IT".
"No."


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/14)

FYI Stu nobody from the (shudder  ) South of the Tweed called us anything for YEARS after the legendry BARRY MUIR coined the term "Cockroach' & it was only when NSW losses started to mount up that the laughable term "Canetoad" was introduced so I hope you don't mind me laughing at this delayed publicity gimmick aided & conspired by all those envious people south of the border? But I will anyway! :lol: :lol:


I've still got my shotgun around somewhere Stu so watch out. 


PS ------ 


> A win for Qld results in "QUUUUEEEEEEENNNNSSSLLLAAAAAAANNNDDDDDD!!!!!" being screamed in our faces for months on end, like a loud group of cackling ladies disrupting the mood at a bar. Which has been many, many months on end now.


Hey The Wiggman. Read Post 380 & try to work out why it is so.


----------



## wereprawn (27/5/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Bloody hell, am I the only bloke in this forum who wasn't brought up in Qld? When NSW won a series (some time ago now...) it was a caper of "tops, we've got the crown this year". A few exchanges of words and a joke or 3 at work for a day or two and we get back to our day jobs and carry on in general.
> A win for Qld results in "QUUUUEEEEEEENNNNSSSLLLAAAAAAANNNDDDDDD!!!!!" being screamed in our faces for months on end, like a loud group of cackling ladies disrupting the mood at a bar. Which has been many, many months on end now.
> 
> All good fellas, believe it cuts us inside when we lose but after about season 5 it's water off a duck's back now.
> ...


Yeah mate i'm with ya. Qld envy is a farkin silly concept. Bit like comparing a newborn boy with John Holmes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

Well the first place you come into from NSW into QLD is the Gold Coast...

The less said about that the better..


----------



## TheWiggman (27/5/14)

Yeah, well we have TOOHEYS...
(point retracted)


----------



## wereprawn (27/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well the first place you come into from NSW into QLD is the Gold Coast...
> 
> The less said about that the better..


Fair enough call. We should gift The Gold Coast to NSW . Fits in nicely with the Grafton, Newcastle, Sydney theme.


----------



## kevo (27/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well the first place you come into from NSW into QLD is the Gold Coast...
> 
> The less said about that the better..


You might not be aware that there are now several ways to get into Qld from NSW without passing through the Gold Coast.


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well the first place you come into from NSW into QLD is the Gold Coast...
> 
> The less said about that the better..


Sometimes we DO agree Stu. 

Hey wereprawn!
Looks like you have missed a history lesson there somewhere. Do a Google re Qld borders. You might be surprised! 
I was about to whinge about Tweed being allowed to compete in a Qld comp which is absolutely ridiculous when you consider the number of deadset Qld clubs who are denied. :angry2:

Nobody forced you to come up here fella. You know the option. Follow your passion.




> You might not be aware that there are now several ways to get into Qld from NSW without passing through the Gold Coast.


More's the pity!


----------



## wereprawn (27/5/14)

TidalPete said:


> Sometimes we DO agree Stu.
> 
> Hey wereprawn!
> Looks like you have missed a history lesson there somewhere. Do a Google re Qld borders. You might be surprised!
> ...


What am i missing? When QLD split from NSW we should have made the border a bit north. But then again the closer to NSW one is the more like nsw it becomes. Brisbane would be....... well ....lets not think about that.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/5/14)

Aside from which team ends up winning tonight, these three things are bound to happen, 1. Supporters of the losing side will tomorrow whinge and spit about how they were ripped off here and robbed there and that the refs fucked the game. 2. Supporters of the winning side will tomorrow bleat on about how they should've won by more if it weren't for this ruling or that and how the refs fucked the game and 3, refs will more than likely **** the game.

Be that as it may,I've got to go with the Blues by two. A shot at goal from a dodgy penalty late in the piece to break the deadlock.


----------



## mje1980 (28/5/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Aside from which team ends up winning tonight, these three things are bound to happen, 1. Supporters of the losing side will tomorrow whinge and spit about how they were ripped off here and robbed there and that the refs fucked the game. 2. Supporters of the winning side will tomorrow bleat on about how they should've won by more if it weren't for this ruling or that and how the refs fucked the game and 3, refs will more than likely **** the game.
> Be that as it may,I've got to go with the Blues by two. A shot at goal from a dodgy penalty late in the piece to break the deadlock.


Don't forget billy slater will knee a few people in the back and nothing will be said, not even the commentators. 

Other than that, while billy, cooper and Cameron smith are there, it's going to be very hard to beat them. Not to take anything away from the rest of the team, but those three just work like clockwork.


----------



## Parks (28/5/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Bloody hell, am I the only bloke in this forum who wasn't brought up in Qld? When NSW won a series (some time ago now...) it was a caper of "tops, we've got the crown this year". A few exchanges of words and a joke or 3 at work for a day or two and we get back to our day jobs and carry on in general.
> A win for Qld results in "QUUUUEEEEEEENNNNSSSLLLAAAAAAANNNDDDDDD!!!!!" being screamed in our faces for months on end, like a loud group of cackling ladies disrupting the mood at a bar. Which has been many, many months on end now.
> 
> All good fellas, believe it cuts us inside when we lose but after about season 5 it's water off a duck's back now.
> ...


F me you NSWelshman have short (maybe not so now!) memories. NSW were possibly the sorest winners in sport in the early 2000's and I still remember the lasting BS spewing from their and their supporters' mouths for similarly long times after the win.


----------



## Parks (28/5/14)

mje1980 said:


> Don't forget billy slater will knee a few people in the back and nothing will be said, not even the commentators.


Or kick them in the head while taking a high ball - how he got away with that I'll never know.



mje1980 said:


> Other than that, while billy, cooper and Cameron smith are there, it's going to be very hard to beat them. Not to take anything away from the rest of the team, but those three just work like clockwork.


This is perhaps one of the main reasons we keep winning, but seriously, if NSW want to win all they have to do is get over our forwards. If Matthew Scott dominates like he has the last few weeks at club level it'll be a slaughter.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

wereprawn said:


> Fair enough call. We should gift The Gold Coast to NSW . Fits in nicely with the Grafton, Newcastle, Sydney theme.


Dont know how thats supposed to work....

You could'nt even gift us the Gold Coast...why would we want it. Its a genuine Queensland abomination. You built it, you keep it.


----------



## winkle (28/5/14)

Its full of mexicans Stu, you lot can have it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

winkle said:


> Its full of mexicans Stu, you lot can have it.


Bloody Victorians.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

Poor old QLD..


Couldnt even win the 100th Origin game...

Tissues......


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/5/14)

Been very, very quiet this year ... but at last I see the light at the end of the tunnel............. what a great game!


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Poor old QLD..
> Couldnt even win the 100yh Origin game...
> Tissues......


Nah, all good Stu. We didn't play well enough to win. After losing Cronk early we struggled to get the ball out and it took a while to adjust. Two more games.


----------



## pedleyr (28/5/14)

I watch one or maybe two state of origin matches a year and that's my entire consumption of rugby league. So I consider myself somewhat of an expert on the game. 

Paul Gallen is the best, fairest and toughest player to ever play the game.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Poor old QLD..
> Couldnt even win the 100th Origin game...
> Tissues......





Fatgodzilla said:


> Been very, very quiet this year ... but at last I see the light at the end of the tunnel............. what a great game!


Two NSW supporters. Pick the gentleman and point out the Sunnyvale resident. ; )


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/5/14)

Its rigged! Rigged I tells ya!


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

How good was American Pickers tonight on 7mate? Such a good show.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/14)

Decent game, fair outcome. Disappointing lack of violence.


----------



## Lodan (28/5/14)

Nail biter finish to the match. great game played all round!


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Decent game, fair outcome. Disappointing lack of violence.


I blame Gallen for the lack of violence in origin now.


----------



## mattymcfatty (28/5/14)

The Hayne train!! Go the eels!! Blues played alright too.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Decent game, fair outcome. Disappointing lack of violence.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/5/14)

Thought it was a shit game though I liked the result.


----------



## rehab (28/5/14)

Stayed up way past my bedtime waiting for the comeback that never arrived. I am a big QLD supporter and we lost Game 1 last year so I still have the faith. Hayne was brilliant and QLD attack tried the trick one time too much and didn't back the right side enough to open up through Hodges/Tate. No Thaiday but most of the new boys stood up. I know Cronk is gone but the big question is are Smith and Slater joining him? Cronk needed to be like the mutant Twin that stayed in the game despite dislocating a shoulder and it would have been a different game
Well done NSW all the same but QLD will fight back


----------



## Mickcr250 (28/5/14)

Jeez the ref didn't seem to mind slowing the game down. Every tackle seemed like half time!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rehab (28/5/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Thought it was a shit game though I liked the result.


Really? What part was shit. Great attack and D for a big part of the game.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Nah, all good Stu. We didn't play well enough to win. After losing Cronk early we struggled to get the ball out and it took a while to adjust. Two more games.


Its OK Brad. You can admitt your team was shit. Fancy having to rely on Cronk to win. Oh the irony


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/14)

Was a little lacklustre compared to previous origins. On par with a NRL quarter final. Was sad not to see Thiaday out there (and boy didn't he look like a despondent correspondent when they crossed to him outside the change rooms prior the the game)


----------



## rehab (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its OK Brad. You can admitt your team was shit. Fancy having to rely on Cronk to win. Oh the irony


You have to admit that Dads Army are still going pretty well to be a man down and still push it to the end.... Cronk isn't even the best QLDER. GI and JT were quiet for far too long to be honest and they kept up with the left and DCE couldn't show all his skill


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Two NSW supporters. Pick the gentleman and point out the Sunnyvale resident. ; )


Comming from a Queenslander...

Brad...you can do better than than...

I give you The Gold Coast.


----------



## rehab (28/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Was a little lacklustre compared to previous origins. On par with a NRL quarter final. Was sad not to see Thiaday out there (and boy didn't he look like a despondent correspondent when they crossed to him outside the change rooms prior the the game)


I think he needs to get back for game 2 but announce Origin retirement. This has worked well in the past for QLD.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/14)

stillinrehab said:


> GI and JT were quiet for far too long to be honest and they kept up with the left and DCE couldn't show all his skill


JT is such a liability in defence.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its OK Brad. You can admitt your team was shit. Fancy having to rely on Cronk to win. Oh the irony


Wasn't relying on Cronk to win the game, Stu. Was relying on the game plan based around Cronks presence.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/5/14)

stillinrehab said:


> Really? What part was shit. Great attack and D for a big part of the game.


No good hits. Not enough QLDers throwing cans.


----------



## rehab (28/5/14)

Haha, No all ins either mate


----------



## mattymcfatty (28/5/14)

Why would I want too see Sam Newmans mug straight after the origin.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/5/14)

They tried their best. Haha.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Wasn't relying on Cronk to win the game, Stu. Was relying on the game plan based around Cronks presence.


Oh dear....well that strategy turned out wonderfull.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)




----------



## rehab (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


Are these left over from the last 8 years of losses by NSW?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/14)

stillinrehab said:


> Are these left over from the last 8 years of losses by NSW?


No, Stu has a poster of Paul Gallen in his bedroom.


----------



## mattymcfatty (28/5/14)

stillinrehab said:


> Are these left over from the last 8 years of losses by NSW?


Thats the great thing about life, even if your team continulally lose you can always have a great big wank afterward.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

bradsbrew said:


> No, Stu has a poster of Paul Gallen in his bedroom.


Better than having a wank over Cronk...


----------



## rehab (29/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Better than having a wank over Cronk...


Easier than Cronk having a wank right now


----------



## goomboogo (29/5/14)

stillinrehab said:


> Easier than Cronk having a wank right now


He only broke one. One arm should be enough.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/5/14)

goomboogo said:


> He only broke one. One arm should be enough.


Maybe for some of you ; )


----------



## Steve (29/5/14)

I lost interest after all the pre-match bullshit. Who gives a shit that a couple of the players used to get paid $500 a week for doing labouring jobs or that someones wife is expecting a child sometime soon. Far out...just play the f(*&xcking game! Managed to last until half way through the second half and went to bed due to boredom.


----------



## Josh (8/6/14)

Steve said:


> I lost interest after all the pre-match bullshit. Who gives a shit that a couple of the players used to get paid $500 a week for doing labouring jobs or that someones wife is expecting a child sometime soon. Far out...just play the f(*&xcking game! Managed to last until half way through the second half and went to bed due to boredom.


You missed a pretty epic last 20 minutes then. QLD peppering the NSW line non-stop. NSW unable to get out of our own end. But sustaining the onslaught to claim a famous victory.

Now the script is written and the stage is set for a banged up QLD minus 1 to 4 of their superstars to unleash a bunch of youngsters and win in Sydney against all odds. Setting up a grand finale in Brisbane 3 weeks later.

No doubt I'm cheering for NSW with gusto. And I won't feel any less joy because half the QLD side is injured. But I suspect there's another twist in the tale coming up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/14)

I hope NSW win game 2. Then no one will give a shit about game 3. That will make the promoters happy.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

Queenslander!


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

browndog said:


> I just hope they never beat the mighty Dragons run of 11 premierships in a row.


Up Tha Saints 

Origin is nothing but a TV rating game. May as well be My Kithcen Rules.
Now bring it.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Origin is nothing but a TV rating game. May as well be My Kithcen Rules.


After 8 years of disappointment and a team like yours, your entitled to that opinion.


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

Origin Game 1 is the only full game of league I've watched this year. It now bores me, everyone's doing the same plays and no one can hold the ball in a tackle, everyone's gotta throw it away trying to do tricky passes mid tackle, and today's scrums, well pathetic is an understatement. 

It's no wonder Rugby Union is becoming more popular of the contact sports and AFL is taking off guns ahoy in Nth NSW and Qld.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

Shithouse refereeing, taking out the shoulder charge, a pathetic "scrum" and coaching them how to wrestle is killing the game. AFL is gaining popularity due to the work they are putting in at the primary school level with the auskick program, had both my girls, 6 and 8, do it this year and they really push the non contact "safe" message to the parents.


----------



## Batz (18/6/14)

N. nine S. straight W. wins


----------



## fletcher (18/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Queenslander!


_...said with 2 front teeth missing, with all syllables muddled and slurred, spitting, with one bung-eye half closed, potentially harbouring an attraction to a female sibling, while wearing a food-stained 1995 queensland jersey tucked into short stubbies..._

__

_GO YOU BLUES!_


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

Goodnight, time to get a quick nap in before Socceroo's at 1.30am.


Just have to admit I did put QLD to win in my big sports multi bet, not because I want them to win, but because TV $$$ wants and will get them to win. Go Blues!


----------



## TheWiggman (18/6/14)

So much hate! I'm looking forward to this one, here's hoping it's a good battle.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/6/14)

TheWiggman said:


> So much hate!


 Been real quiet this year ......


----------



## jlm (18/6/14)

FG's back! I reckon when I had a beer with you at that qld case swap at squires place Fats, must've only been like, 2 years since your mob won origin?


----------



## Tahoose (18/6/14)

Some big hits from the blues, cherry-Evans unlucky to try there.

This could go either way. Hope qld win, being a Victorian there's no way I could ever go for nsw.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/6/14)

Tahoose that's one of the most sensible things I've ever read. Spending my first 20 years on the border that's where the real rivalry is - NSW and Vic. As a New South Welshman who moved to Queensland though, I was met with opposition. I think many of them didn't realise Victoria existed. 
Keg just blew out, still got a fortnight of lagering left on my other brew. ****.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/14)

Tight first half - will be interesting to see some more open footy once both teams tire in defence.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (18/6/14)

GO Queensland.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

Dear Queensland


----------



## GuyQLD (18/6/14)

Hey Stu, thought you might have run out.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

Ah well, it's been fun. 8 years I guess it was time to share.


----------



## Tony (18/6/14)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

Well at least Shauness lost his coin on the bet  .


----------



## Tony (18/6/14)

Rowy said:


> OK girls and boys who wants to back NSW against the mighty Maroons. Shall we say 3 largies posted to the winner. Only offering one bet so first in best dressed! Also must be decent beers not just palming off crap because your a sore loser <_<


XXXX can be posted north right?


----------



## Lodan (18/6/14)

Come on Queensland, Origin 3 still matters!


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

That was 3 series ago Tony. Actually Rowy could have made that bet 8 years ago and been safe.


----------



## Tony (18/6/14)

I had to try...... its been a long time between drinks

I may now look at my blue jersy i have stashed away in the cupboard, that i used to wear now and then, with a bit of pride again


----------



## vykuza (18/6/14)

Long time between drinks, - well earned victory! GO THE BLUES!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

PM me Tony. Need to catch up.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

8 years worth of fireworks gone


----------



## slcmorro (18/6/14)

The best part was where Dane Swan kicked the winning goal from outside 50 for North Melbourne.


----------



## Mickcr250 (18/6/14)

Aron woods so touched that ball would have loves to have seen what could have come out of that line drop out


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/14)

slcmorro said:


> The best part was where Dane Swan kicked the winning goal from outside 50 for North Melbourne.


Who?


----------



## slcmorro (18/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Who?


You're ok. Just hug the bear tightly and everything will be fine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/14)

Not much noise north of the boarder. Those tissue's must be muffling the crying & sooking


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Well at least Shauness lost his coin on the bet  .


Hopefully make that $15 back in the Socceroo's game about to start .

Didn't watch a second of the origin, but happy the Blues won


----------



## eungaibitter1 (19/6/14)

The no punch rule has to be dropped. That was dead set embarrassing in places last night. Gentle face slapping, a love tap on the chin from a bloke on his back and as for JT and Reynolds, my 10 month old kid nuzzles her head against mine like that as a general show of affection. Having said that though, I thought both teams were hitting a bit harder in defence than the first game.


----------



## JDW81 (19/6/14)

slcmorro said:


> The best part was where Dane Swan kicked the winning goal from outside 50 for North Melbourne.


Spoken like a true victorian...


----------

